# In Pursuit of The Truth (re: my core and tritype)



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

Found this cool questionnaire (thanks @angelcat), hoping you Enneagram giants (like @katherine8, @tanstaafl28, @Swordsman of Mana, @Animal, @Dark Romantic, @Ben Vaserlan, @Krayfish, @Goosefish, @DOGSOUP, and the other forum Elders) can help me nail down my core and tritype once and for all. I am hoping to get a read on my instinctual variants as well, if that's possible. Alright, here we go:

1. What drives you in life? What do you look for?

Honestly, I don’t have a specific answer to that. It is a vague sense of wanting to DO something. The ever present potential for fulfillment. Adversity that allows me to push back. The pursuit of passion, happiness and on a much higher level (though not consciously)... To just BE (in a spiritual sense as well). Also I look for interesting or unusual conversations, experiences, books/movies/TV shows, and people which will challenge and refine my thoughts, opinions and ideals so I can evolve into a better version of myself. I am constantly moving towards fun, intensity and authenticity in shaping the base of my identity, and how I relate to the world, how these experiences can stir up my creativity so I can blog/vlog about something awesome and unique. Or cover something that is pre - existing but with a whole new outlook on it.

2. What do you hope to accomplish in your life?

I want to do lots of things. Big and small. I want to check off the items on my bucket list, I want to do something that will usher in change in an impactful way on some level (be it micro or macro). I hope to be well - travelled, well - loved and well - read. I would like to seriously explore my musical talent and make something of it. I want to write at least one best - selling book. Ultimately, whatever I do has to be meaningful and impactful, and hopefully NOT boring. When I die (and I have imagined multiple scenarios), I want to have a few moments with my loved ones and look around at my sustainable legacy of joy, empowerment and knowledge, but take my last breaths by myself. Regret - free, and with a smile. 

3. What do you hope to avoid doing or being? What values are important to you?

Values: Honesty and loyalty, open-mindedness, optimism, autonomy of decision making, solution oriented thinking, friendship/camaraderie, the ability to look at the world with wonder (even if it is getting increasingly tougher to do so), being earnest, ethical and hard - working. I try to emulate these values in my own life, I am drawn to individuals who share these values and most importantly, fixing something as opposed to walking away which is something so many people of my generation do. We choose instant gratification instead of working on nurturing happiness sustainably. I suffer from this defect myself too, but I am trying to get better at it.

I hope to avoid any sort of work that is dull/mundane, that which does not resonate with me significantly or fulfill me creatively, or something that just benefits big corporations while trampling the little guy (but I am not exactly a bleeding heart idealist either). I shudder at the idea of becoming the person, all of whose worst fears have been realized (listed below). (No offence) but I would not want to be one of those house wifey types stuck at home, with little to do. Working remotely from home is fine, but having absolutely nothing to look forward to but the prospect of caretaking, serving family, and hostessing stirs an icy dread in my heart, and my gut. I don’t want to be a boring, shallow, negative person who has lost their spark in and for life.

4. What are your biggest fears (not including phobias)? Why?

Fears: Failure, Loss of autonomy, being stuck in a rut, incompetency, losing my mind, losing control over my body, dying after an insignificant life full of mediocrity, being lost in a sea of faces, never living up to my full potential, being harmed/hurt, being exposed for stupidity/incompetency (hence many a time, even if I want to try out some activity… I don’t do it because of that stupid fear which could be tied to both fear of failure and not getting it right/ doing it well), being tied down in a traditional system (especially marriage) and losing my sense of autonomy, who I am etc. and may be to a certain extent, romantic relationships. They baffle me, it is like this safe which others have the keys to, and I don’t know where mine is, or how to find it, or how to operate it, or whether I even have the right key. On that note, interacting with the real world re: sensory and detail oriented matters (like actually misplacing keys.), being trapped in a job doing the SAME kind of work over and over again. Not necessarily fear, but I hate being at the mercy of someone else, being obligated to someone and forced to do things I don’t like/want to do/don’t resonate with me either on a logical level, emotional level or spiritual level. 

5. How do you want others to see you? How do you see yourself?

I want others to see me as fun, capable, cool, clever, fair, open - minded, intelligent, diligent, attractive, kind, helpful. I also want their respect and admiration even if it is people I don’t necessarily like. I see myself as a work in progress, mostly. Lots of potential yet to be actualized personally, and professionally. I see myself as a curious, fun loving, ever - questioning, moody, solipsistic, kind, friendly, open - minded, kinda obsessive (especially with my interests and certain people in my inner circle) individual with an intellectual bent of mind and a dark, twisted sense of humour. 

6. What makes you feel your best? What makes you feel your worst?

Best points: Having a wonderful day out with friends, discussing loads of interesting ideas/plots, some sort of in-depth discussions (it can even be something as simple as peeling away the layers from the latest Marvel movie with fellow Intuitive friends), when something has been niggling away at my brain for ages and I finally crack it, I feel supremely pleased and satisfied with myself.

Worst: Being blindsided and betrayed. When I fail (publicly). Being accused of something I did not do, or someone that I am not. Being isolated for too long can cause me to start spiralling into a dark place filled with self - doubt, envy, jealousy, bitterness, inaction and dredging up the past to be hard on myself. 

7. Describe how you experience each of: a) anger; b) shame; c) anxiety.

1. Anger: In my personal life I am quick to anger, but the flame douses itself equally quickly. I make biting sarcastic remarks or just completely cold shoulder the individual. However, few years earlier I used to be pretty hot - headed and very physical in my anger (probably from years of martial arts training), which had actual ill effects on my health. So, I learned to reign my temper in. Although, I did have sneakier ways of showing my anger too. Professionally: I take the high road (it is neither the time nor the place unless it is affecting morale or performance, plus I don’t want to be fired obviously), I get testy, stressed, annoyed and don’t show any anger, though apparently I become curt and rude in my interactions. When I read or watch something that ticks me off, I want to sink my teeth into it and thoroughly discuss it with someone (discussion gets heated only when I have to point out someone’s lack of rationality or disrespectful behaviour). 

2. Shame: I mostly just run away and avoid the person or situation. If it is in a professional context where I cannot do so, I strive to get better and study everything I can/get various perspectives on the topic to prove myself better to the person in front of whom I was shamed.

3. Anxiety: Over thinking, panic attacks, unable to see the positives, feel like everything is lost and I am sinking. I check things a hundred times, start to get peppered by bullets of fear, doubts about my abilities. And when I am anxious about something, I sometimes avoid the responsibility altogether or put it off as long as I can by plunging into other things (typology, Tumblr etc.)

8. Describe how you respond to each of: a) stress; b) unexpected change; c) conflict.

Stress: I snap at people, get testy or sometimes entirely run away from such situations. Never mind that the stress is usually as a result of my failing to fix the problem when it was smaller and instead, ignore/avoid it for as long as possible in the belief that it will be taken care of, or that is not such a big deal. 

Unexpected change: If it is a positive kind of change, even though I am a bit thrown off; I will welcome it BUT if it is an unpleasant change, it will take me a while (not too long though) to get adjusted to the new reality. But once that sets in, I handle things efficiently and adapt pretty quickly because I look at how this ties in to or affects the big picture and act accordingly. 

Conflict: If it is not the time or place or a person/cause/idea I am not sufficiently passionate about, I won’t bother. I won’t back down from conflict if I decide to go into it though. Otherwise, I don’t wish to waste my time on it. However, picking my battles is a concept I only picked up over the past couple of years. Before that, I used to insert myself into any argument happening at home. In public, I was/am a lot quieter and never got into it unless there was an absolute need for me to do so, and there is nobody else better suited for the thing.

9. Describe your orientation to: a) authority; b) power. How do you respond to these? 

I am not a fan of authority. I challenge authority in my own way by bending (or sometimes breaking) rules in a sneaky fashion, instead of going up against them directly. I don’t go hollering against authority loudly and openly (used to do that against parents when I was younger, and get into trouble because of smart - mouthing (them + teachers) even if I didn’t commit any wrongdoing). I respect authority if they have earned it, but if they stand in the way of what I want… I will do what it takes to get my way, usually by talking to them about it and convincing them; if that doesn’t work I will still do what I want but I will feel uncomfortable about having gone behind their back. But usually my personal interests/needs > mindless obedience/temporary discomfort which I can smooth over later as I can be quite persuasive and charming (using a blend of rationality + humour to sort of de- escalate the situation, instead of that suave smoothness) when I need to be. 

Power: My relationship with power has changed over the years. I was never attracted to it, or even sought it per se but I have come to realise over the years that power/influence can be a pretty useful thing. However with great power comes great responsibility. There can be a great temptation to go off the rails, and abuse power so I am as wary of it as I find the notion of it sexy and hypnotic. Like the Devil dressed as a Genie. 

10. What is your overall outlook on life and humanity?

Humanity is like a pubescent teenager. Confused, unsure, in awe of their capabilities, experimenting, growing, doing stupid things and self - sabotaging their chances. In this day and age, it is becoming harder to not sink into cynicism about humanity’s chances BUT there are certain people and incidents which give me hope. Sometimes, I do think that things in my country have shot to hell in a handbasket, but I find it more worrying when something bigger impacts us on a global scale. I consider myself more of a citizen of the world, than of my country. I feel no sense of allegiance or belonging towards my country most of the time (even though legally, the paperwork speaks otherwise). The fact there is someone like me who has not completely lost hope, gives me hope that there are others who still have an eye out for change and who are still capable of Believing. 

On life: As a believer in the tenets of Hinduism, I believe that being born as a human being is an extremely fortunate thing. However, it is as fortunate as it is unfortunate, because human beings experience a huge spectrum of complex, often negative emotions. We are the only species to have a superior reasoning cortex, we are able to articulate our joys and sorrows, we are able to work towards cutting all materialistic/Earthly bonds and move towards spiritual evolution. In our laziness and shifting more towards automation, we are losing sight of our magnificence. The purpose of this life that has been given to us. We are arguably the greatest creation because of how intelligent and dynamic we are, yet it saddens/angers/amuses me when I see people sinking into a sinkhole of their own doing. We are capable of great things, but when I say great.. I don’t mean just like launching rockets, it can even be in the little things. A small act of understanding or kindness that has a ripple effect on someone’s life. Like encouraging someone not to give up. 

11. Discuss an event that has impacted your life significantly; more importantly, how you responded to it.

I don’t know how to answer this without basically laying out my whole life story here, but I will give it a whirl. There have been loads of events that shook up my life, and shaped my identity but I think the ones which stand out the most are two things. I suffered from seizures for a good decade or so during my earlier years. I had been an outgoing, happy go lucky extrovert and this + puberty transformed me into a withdrawn, socially introverted person. I became extremely selective of friendships because kids can often be unknowingly cruel about this sort of thing. I am a very friendly person, but to this day, I have an edge of reserve when it comes to interpersonal relationships. I share things freely and openly, and am up for any kind of activity but I don’t ‘get real’ or show much depth around most people. I was (and am) competitive, loved attending public speaking/singing competitions as well as debates. But during a particular public speaking event, I had an episode where my mind went blank, and I went stiff as a cardboard. I lost because it was a 3 minute extempore event. Regaining my cool after a minute and a half took tremendous effort, I felt terribly confused, scared and humiliated. Wondered if others had noticed. (they didn’t, they thought I froze up from stage fear) Due to the societal stigma, having a bad doctor and my own incompetence in handling this situation, it created a huge impact on my life in every way possible. I was no longer the sparky, fun, chill person I was. But at the same time, I didn’t magically transform into a super cautious, health oriented person ( I still used to be pretty reckless, forget to take meds etc.). It affected my grades and love life. In relationships, I always used to feel like my health was a secret shame I had to carry and it was unfair to impose my company on someone else, lest they have to carry that burden. I used to often wonder “Why me? What’s wrong with me?” especially while praying. I used to seek answers, read up extensively to understand the root cause so I could maybe find a solution and was dismayed when I found nothing which really clicked into place. It also affected the kind of activities I used to be into, because given my choice I would have wanted to go for all kinds of thrilling rides and do all the fun things which makes up for the average college experience. But because of this, I set restrictions (some of which were perhaps excessive) and now that I am out of it, I feel like I try to overcompensate for all the lost years, especially where having fun is concerned. 

As far as my own handling of it, I treated it as a secret shame, something that made me less than and I genuinely believed that perhaps I wasn’t destined for a *happy ending* if you will. I definitely didn’t believe that I deserved to suffer because of some karmic BS which my parents believed. My biggest shame is I allowed it to become a setback, instead of pushing myself to go up against it and emerge victorious. But there was a huge lacunae in knowledge, understanding and little empathy which is why I think my greatest fear is losing my mind, but also it made me a stronger individual, gave me a unique perspective on life and forming my own identity. It erased some of my horrid tert Fe ish behaviour and made me kinder, more receptive and responsive towards others in suffering. I try to stay informed, and am less judgy now than earlier. I am also less snobbish/haughty now as I realize that we have all had and continue to have our own journey, affected by factors which may sometimes not be entirely in our power to change, but we sure can control how we react to it, and rise above it. 

12. Comment on your relationship with trust.

My relationship with trust is fluid. It keeps changing. I used to be very open and trusting earlier but due to various life experiences, I have become wary and double check what people say. I used to think that I was a fairly wary individual, but people around me (family, friends) tell me I need to be less open and trusting, that I need to think of long term consequences more. I see other people in my life who are 6s or 6 fixed, and they seem so much more cautious, less open and trusting than me. At the same time, it is very easy for me to jump from trusting someone to questioning everything about them based on a single clue, which pings off my intuition. On the whole, I think I am more of a believer than I’d like to be. 

13. List some of the traits you: a) like; b) dislike most about yourself.

Likes: Cheerfulness, (backhanded) optimism, strong imagination, ability to think deeply, thoughtfulness, perseverance, work ethic, creativity, being able to adapt swiftly, identifying various layers of hidden symbolism in everyday objects, books, movies, TV shows and people’s behaviour, trans contextual thinking, stubborn but not inflexible, being a solution oriented individual. That I can entertain people by being funny or through storytelling. My loyalty to people I care about (selective and fluid though). Kindness. Good leadership qualities (I’d never take it, but if I have to… then I do a good job of getting work done, and keeping the team morale up.) Assertiveness. 

Dislikes: Failing to recognize the magnitude of something and act immediately, emotional exhibitionism especially in front of an audience (but it is all done very subtly), self - critical behaviour, mood swings, can be a bit too obsessed with quality and perfection (timing suffers), lack of self - awareness which leads to second guessing, fickle mindedness, brooding/wallowing, indecision, overthinking, reckless and impulsive behaviour, my spending habits, my succumbing to insecurities, not great at maintaining friendships even though pretty decent at making friends. Tend to rationalize away a lot of things I should take responsibility for. My Peter Pan syndrome. Inability to stick to one plan and go through with it, being easily distracted. My inability to properly articulate anger, high road is nice but it is frustrating. Idealism can be annoying at times too. 

14. What do you see or notice in others that most people don't?

I think I see in them, their potential for greatness even before they can see it. Or perhaps will themselves to see and acknowledge it. I am also able to see people disconnected from their feelings, beliefs and just see them as the idea that they espouse, I am able to distill their layers, into the essence of their identity and what they represent. 

15. If a stranger insults you, how do you respond/feel? What if they compliment you?

Insult response: Usually tend to brush it off with an eye-roll or “whatever”; or vent about it/joke about it with friends. Rarely take it up unless they openly confront me, or invite that sort of response. If I know it is not true, I don’t care. But if there is the slightest shred of doubt, then it will cause me to pause and see if there is any truth to what they are saying. 

Compliment response: I thank them, and throw a reciprocal compliment at them. I feel good about obviously. I might say a bit more about whatever they complimented me on (did they compliment my hair? I might tell them I switched to a new hair product). At the same time, “Why are you complimenting me/ what do you want from me?” does pop into my head pretty quickly especially if I don’t believe the compliment to be true, or if I don’t like/trust the person. 

16. What's something you are: a) thankful you have; b) wish you could have? Why?

I am thankful for how kind Life has been with me, in terms of providing me second chances or certain opportunities available to me because of who I am. I am thankful to my folks and friends who put up with me, love and support me even though I can be an impulsive, self - centred, inconsiderate, snooty, dickish individual at times. 

I wish I could have greater clarity about the purpose of my life and existence, what will give me great happiness and fulfillment professionally. I wish I had better follow through and stronger will power, especially when it comes to curbing my temptations and...sigh, exercise. I wish I could move away to a new, different place and have a reset button on life. 

P.S. This has been super wordy, if you made it till the end... Thanks, and you deserve a cookie 

So... What do you guys think?


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

I see a lot of 7w(6?) and 4(w3?), but will leave the final conclusion to more experienced typists.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks for your quick response. I do believe that I have a 7 somewhere, the 4 is also maybe likely but I don't know where and what wing. Hoping to gain more clarity on that


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

3


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

Core 3? Why/how? Can you elaborate a bit on it @nablur? Also, what about the head and gut fixes?


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

@Girl archer 
i see it in your sentence patterns, word choices, paragraph structure and in the content. 

i can point a bunch of shit out but that would take forever and specifics are easily justifiable. besides, its probably best you discover this yourself. you do want whats best... dont you? 

examine your answers and cross reference the various websites/links regarding ennea types... try to examine the word choices, the overall tone, the image of the kind of person it brings to mind. 

properly learned, enneagram isnt a game of 'ask a question, get an answer'. its a handbook to the journey of self awareness and the key to unlocking your true nature and higher purpose in the universe. 


ah what the hell, i'll analyze the very first sentence in the very first answer you wrote. 
"*Honestly*, I don’t have a _specific_ answer to that. It is a _vague _sense of *wanting *to *DO *_something_. " 

items in bold represent words which correlate to 3ish - 
honestly , a 3 fixates on authenticity and deceit 
wanting , a 3 wants more, like other types but material want. 
DO, but the 3 doesnt know what it wants 

items in italics represent generic words 3's like to insert for some reason... flavor , smoothness , charisma ... but its 'programmed' and can be artificial. 

punctuation, capitalization, spelling... if not flawless, very high achieving , even for something which could be seen as trivial post on a forum

extreme politeness and clarity of word. indirect language is used. this sentence was written carefully with clear consideration of intent. it was crafted. polished.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

I've been summoned!

I think either 7w6 or 3 are the most likely types for your core, and I'm willing to bet that you're sp blind since I'm seeing a good bit of SO and at least more SX than I have... I'm not getting much for your gut fix though, though I do see a lot of positive outlook going on in this and I'm inclined to believe that you're probably not triple assertive (7/3/8). I'm a bit busy now, so I'll provide a more detailed explanation later on, doing a larger analysis will probably make the answer clearer anyhow.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I'd say 7w6 with 3w4 fix second, not sure about gut except not 8 
So/sx for instincts I think, definitely lots of So


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

Vixey said:


> I'd say 7w6 with 3w4 fix second, not sure about gut except not 8
> So/sx for instincts I think, definitely lots of So


I really gotta study up more on so, because it just feels like sheeple mentality, social 6ish cleaving to systems/communities, and I am so against that kind of thing. How exactly does one make out "lots of So" (practical clues to its manifestation)? I have sort of a rudimentary understanding of it like Sx = intensity, one - to - one, So = what I described above (probably flawed understanding) and Sp = basic physiological needs/lowest rung of Maslow's Pyramid. 

Thanks for Enneatyping me @Vixey, will look into 3 fixes. And the whole 3 idea really. Cuz I always thought of myself as an extremist, optimistic, happy go lucky, creative, emotional exhibitionist, kinda broody person who strives to present a good image which is probably a mix of nature+ nurture (core 2w3 parent's influence)


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

Krayfish said:


> I've been summoned!
> 
> I think either 7w6 or 3 are the most likely types for your core, and I'm willing to bet that you're sp blind since I'm seeing a good bit of SO and at least more SX than I have... I'm not getting much for your gut fix though, though I do see a lot of positive outlook going on in this and I'm inclined to believe that you're probably not triple assertive (7/3/8). I'm a bit busy now, so I'll provide a more detailed explanation later on, doing a larger analysis will probably make the answer clearer anyhow.


I AM sp-blind, you are right. So (sp) blind I can't even make jokes about it. Any tips on how to improve my blindspot? Will it remain my blindspot forever? Is the stacking fluid or can it be moved around? Naah, I don't think I am an 8. Unless it is the last fix and therefore least apparent. I look at 9s and think "Grow a spine", so I am thinking may be I am not a 9. Also, I don't deny myself my anger. 

Anyhoo, I look forward to your detailed explanation later @Krayfish. Cheers!


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Girl archer said:


> I really gotta study up more on so, because it just feels like sheeple mentality, social 6ish cleaving to systems/communities, and I am so against that kind of thing. How exactly does one make out "lots of So" (practical clues to its manifestation)? I have sort of a rudimentary understanding of it like Sx = intensity, one - to - one, So = what I described above (probably flawed understanding) and Sp = basic physiological needs/lowest rung of Maslow's Pyramid.


Yes that is a little wrong 
Think the awareness of being against that kind of thing is also a bit So-ish btw, see it very, very often!

Wanted to quote some parts of your questionnaire that seem So to me but there's really quite a bit of it and lots of it is hard to explain why it's So, overall I'd say you seem very aware of connections between people and things, how you affect the world and such, example:


> I don?t mean just like launching rockets, it can even be in the little things. A small act of understanding or kindness that has a ripple effect on someone?s life. Like encouraging someone not to give up.


 but I've seen something similar a couple of times in your questionnaire, you say 'friends' and 'friendly' a lot, I mean it's just words anyone can use but they leave a strong impression in your case, there's just this sense of openness and brightness and awareness of the world and life as a whole.
Also lots of talk about respect, humiliation, admiration, what people think of you, how people put up with you and such, I don't think those things are exclusively core 3, think it's also So-ish, the way you talk about it at least indicates strong So influence imo.
Think I wouldn't be against sp/so or so/sp but I'm not sure if I understand sp correctly.



> Thanks for Enneatyping me @Vixey, will look into 3 fixes. And the whole 3 idea really. Cuz I always thought of myself as an extremist, optimistic, happy go lucky, creative, emotional exhibitionist, kinda broody person who strives to present a good image which is probably a mix of nature+ nurture (core 2w3 parent's influence)


You're welcome 
I could also see 3 core but for some reason I'm feeling 7 more, think I'm getting a sense of frustration triad and maybe line to 1, and I guess you seem a bit more experience and gratification based than a 3, you call yourself reckless and lacking self control and such a lot, and more of a head type than a heart type and 6 wing feels more right than 4 wing.
(but I'm not against 3 at all if you think it fits)


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

nablur said:


> @Girl archer
> i see it in your sentence patterns, word choices, paragraph structure and in the content.
> 
> i can point a bunch of shit out but that would take forever and specifics are easily justifiable. besides, its probably best you discover this yourself. you do want whats best... dont you?
> ...


Fair enough though... I never identified with 3 because I have 3s in my family and they seem so image focused and base their parameters of success externally (and are usually very ambitious). I don't do any of that. To some extent, I care about how I look professionally, and a tiny bit about my looks. You were right. I do look at every piece of writing as something I craft with care and (try to) do so perfectly. That's why writing can be a high stress activity for me. Especially the editing part. I get actual headaches from it. And when I am writing, there is a conscious feeling about it. Like I know people are going to read it and I know every single element can be used to read things into one's type/character. I wanted this to be as perfect and accurate as possible to arrive at The Truth. Yeah, I do want not just what's best, but what is right. I want the pieces to fit right. I have introspected loads but because of an Fi trickster function and poor Si, I don't have sufficient details to remember what I was like during the formative years. Or, a strong sense of self identity which I find troubling. By process of elimination, I arrived at the following fixes: 7w6/8, 4w3/5, 3w4/2, 1w2/9, 8w7 (gut fix last). I wanted greater clarity, so I have turned to PerC.

As for what you mentioned about writing style, indirect language, clarity and structure, not saying you are wrong but I feel like I have to add that as a lawyer, my language has to be impeccable cuz... livelihood. Structure and grammar too, because loopholes in the law can be found by interpreting differently based on grammar (There was a case in Canada where a comma placement in a contract cost a company millions of dollars) and structure. But also, wouldn't you say that penchant for detail and perfection could be indicative of a high 1 fix? But perhaps there is a 3 fix somewhere because I did feel called out when you said my writing was carefully crafted/polished with intent (wouldn't that be true of 4w5 also?). It is true to an extent and reminded me of my Fe usage. Or could tert Fe look like 3 in writing?

Re: Examining and relating word usage/patterns to Enneagram types, I thought it sounded highly positive but structured (I am not at all structured IRL, I really could use more drive, ambition and the ability to confidently self promote instead of feeling weird and awkward about it. My belief is that if I am good enough, they will come to me. As a newbie of course, I am finding that to be so NOT true. But I want to get to that kind of stage) TBH, I actually used to think of myself as one who plays fast and loose with words, sort of like a linguistic pirate or anarchist. Sigh, I guess I am more pedantic than that. That being said...

Are 3s actually fixated with authenticity? I thought that was 4, and 3s cared about looking good? 

I look forward to hearing from you @nablur.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

Vixey said:


> but I've seen something similar a couple of times in your questionnaire, you say 'friends' and 'friendly' a lot, I mean it's just words anyone can use but they leave a strong impression in your case, there's just this sense of openness and brightness and awareness of the world and life as a whole.
> Also lots of talk about respect, humiliation, admiration, what people think of you, how people put up with you and such, I don't think those things are exclusively core 3, think it's also So-ish, the way you talk about it at least indicates strong So influence imo.
> Think I wouldn't be against sp/so or so/sp but I'm not sure if I understand sp correctly.


Cool! I am glad to be corrected. Also it is weird how going against society and its systems is also So. Do you have a link or more information on this, @Vixey (also do I have to tag you each time for you to be notified of my replies. It has been over 2 years and I am a bit rusty)? However puzzlingly enough, I cannot relate to a Social 7/3 core and if I understand correctly... If your tritype is so/sx 629, you have to relate to social 6, 2 and 9 right? How much does the interp for sx 629 factor in? Is your behaviour mainly so 629? Where does your sx come in and how?




> I could also see 3 core but for some reason I'm feeling 7 more, think I'm getting a sense of frustration triad and maybe line to 1, and I guess you seem a bit more experience and gratification based than a 3, you call yourself reckless and lacking self control and such a lot, and more of a head type than a heart type and 6 wing feels more right than 4 wing.
> (but I'm not against 3 at all if you think it fits)


I can totally relate to the dream peddled by Disney (is using Disney as an example a 7 trait? lol) of "I want More"/"I want so much more than they have got planned". The Moana theme really resonates with me, and I greatly resonate with Rapunzel in the sense of wanting to go out, explore the world, see people, do things. But at the same time, I haven't packed my bags and snuck off. There is something that holds me back, and I'd really like to set myself free with the key of understanding. At the same time, I will tell you that I am not opposed to admiration, awards and validation. In fact, the massive nerd that I am, I get a high from seeing (near) perfect scores. Totally blame that on my environment, naturally I am not too concerned with grades/medals/networking. I am gratification based, I agree. And competitive too. It could well be so first, but I must find some way of reconciling Enneagram and IV, along with MBTI. As far as that is concerned ultimately, my Ne is open to ANY and all possibilities for my core.


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

You seem like a 3w4, with 1 and 7 as your fixes. Others have said the reasons for 3 and 7 but I think 1 is your aim to improve yourself and adds some order to your perfectionism and want to succeed.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

I am curious, can you tell me how 3w4 would act along with dominant Ne? 

Thanks for chiming in @Malandro. When you say 3 with 1 and 7, do you mean in that order? Is order even important? What about the IV working in tandem with the Enneagram? Cuz that's clashing majorly for me. I read the social 3 description, and that just felt like a snake oil salesman. Like Gilderoy Lockhart basically. I don't understand how I can be a 3 despite never promoting myself, never flaunting/boasting unless it is a fellow writer type and I want their attention. I am awkward at, and don't like professional networking. I find it much easier to just randomly talk than to schmooze them. 3s seem like they are totally not aware of their issues, or if they do... They just re-frame them to make themselves appear in the best light. Just to give you an example:

Conversation between my core 3 friend and I, just as he was about to go into a very invasive, painful surgery:

Me: How are you feeling?
3 Friend: Superb. Feeling great, how about you? (and I assure you this wasn't sarcasm. 3s to me just feel like marketing dynamos, like they are always selling an image of themselves).

What am I not getting here about what I said, which seems to be standing out to everyone else as a 3?


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

> 3s seem like they are totally not aware of their issues, or if they do... They just re-frame them to make themselves appear in the best light.


Okay, I think both 7s and 3s do this. In my opinion, 3s are more likely to know just how horrible a situation is. Unlike 7s, there's nothing in their mind trying to gloss it over. Because they're image types, they'll deny anything is wrong if they think it will make them look like they failed, but internally beat themselves up and tell themselves to never get into that situation again. 

7s don't have that sense of shame and while I think 3s want to look better to the outside world, 7s want to look better to themselves. I think some 7s (6-wingers) will make it clear what's going wrong and some will even tell you all about how horrible a situation is. It's more after that situation, the ability to just forget about it and go back to normal that makes a 7 'positive'.

So in terms of evasive surgery, I could imagine a conversation like this:

Me: How are you feeling?
7: Like my stomach's been sliced open! *laugh* They go on about how you 'won't feel any pain' but believe me, the moment I woke up, I was screaming for dear life and they were like 'oh, we gave you the maximum dosage of painkillers already' and I was like 'well you're gonna have to give me something else cus I ent gonna go out like this! Not today, bruv!'

7s tell the best stories lol. Especially when talking about possibly traumatic things that happened to us. 7s will tell you something dark and laugh and make well-timed jokes throughout the whole thing like it's nothing. 3s will probably be more like your example but internally:

Me: How are you feeling?
3: Superb. Feeling great *twitch* How about you?
3: (Why do people keep asking me that? Do I look like I'm not taking it well? I went onto that table thinking nothing bad will happen but this actually really effing hurts and I just want my bed... Well, I'm not letting my social life or work life suffer because of this. I have places I want to go and stuff I need to do while I'm healing. I'm not going to just sit here and complain all days to my friends - I've got this!) 

You seem like a 3 because of your goal-orientation - you like to do things for fun and like variety but I feel like you know well how to prioritise and don't just jump into whatever.

I'm a 7 who knows how to prioritise but it's more a means to an end sort of thing. I'm studying law of all things and trying to get my final grades so I can be accepted into my uni of choice - a pretty prestigious uni. That's enough to satisfy my 3 fix. All I can really think about is getting my own dorm, all the societies I can join, all the people I can meet, all the sports I can play and all the financial and physical freedom I will finally have so I can smoke weed and get drunk when I want. Getting my degree comes second in my mind to those types of desires so even though I hand in all my work on time and get good grades and people generally (I think) have a good view of me, that's not what can satisfy me.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

Girl archer said:


> Fair enough though... I never identified with 3 because I have 3s in my family and they seem so image focused and base their parameters of success externally (and are usually very ambitious). I don't do any of that. To some extent, I care about how I look professionally, and a tiny bit about my looks. You were right. I do look at every piece of writing as something I craft with care and (try to) do so perfectly. That's why writing can be a high stress activity for me. Especially the editing part. I get actual headaches from it. And when I am writing, there is a conscious feeling about it. Like I know people are going to read it and I know every single element can be used to read things into one's type/character. I wanted this to be as perfect and accurate as possible to arrive at The Truth. Yeah, I do want not just what's best, but what is right. I want the pieces to fit right. I have introspected loads but because of an Fi trickster function and poor Si, I don't have sufficient details to remember what I was like during the formative years. Or, a strong sense of self identity which I find troubling. By process of elimination, I arrived at the following fixes: 7w6/8, 4w3/5, 3w4/2, 1w2/9, 8w7 (gut fix last). I wanted greater clarity, so I have turned to PerC.
> 
> As for what you mentioned about writing style, indirect language, clarity and structure, not saying you are wrong but I feel like I have to add that as a lawyer, my language has to be impeccable cuz... livelihood. Structure and grammar too, because loopholes in the law can be found by interpreting differently based on grammar (There was a case in Canada where a comma placement in a contract cost a company millions of dollars) and structure. But also, wouldn't you say that penchant for detail and perfection could be indicative of a high 1 fix? But perhaps there is a 3 fix somewhere because I did feel called out when you said my writing was carefully crafted/polished with intent (wouldn't that be true of 4w5 also?). It is true to an extent and reminded me of my Fe usage. Or could tert Fe look like 3 in writing?
> 
> ...


no no no, certainly you do none of that *GASP*... career as a lawyer is for losers. (sarcasm) ;D 

you arent a lawyer (clue), here. so why "struggle" (clue) with writing so much? this is a place to be who you really are. struggle is a choice. 

when you write - you FEEL. (clue) you felt called out because its true, yet you dont want people to know you do 'craft/polish' ... youd rather be perceived as a natural, which you are not... are you? "called out" is not an emotion... how did you FEEL when you were 'called out'? (PS. thank you for this piece, this is real)

you want others to tell you what your truth is (clue)... you're looking for a mirror to validate you (clue). the thing about the truth is - you either know it, or you dont. when you dont, you take someone elses word for it and believe it as your own. you must discover your own truth. 

penchant for detail/perfection can be 1, but even i can be detailed/perfectionistic when i want. we all have pieces of every type within us. we are all capable of perfection, compassion, success, uniqueness, intelligence, loyalty, enthusiasm, domination and peace. you're looking for your CORE ego fixation. it is not your higher self. you are searching for the imposter, so your higher self can acknowledge and control it instead of be slave to it. 

SP3 is the counter-type 3. vain about not being vain. an image for no image. how do you know you are SP blind? note - SP3 is also the 1-fix 3. 
Enneagram Theory: The Cutting Edge of Our Subtype Knowledge According to Claudio Naranjo - The Enneagram in Business

the healthy 3 is fixated on truth and authenticity. unhealthy 3 fixates on appearance of authenticity/truth (image). 

'you could use more drive, ambition and confidence'... all clues

let go of your image and let us WHO you really are. surrender. 

answer in your own, unpolished, unrefined (no editing, write as you go and consider it written in stone) words: 

what traits do you seek in a life partner? 
what traits do you see in yourself which youd like to improve? 
who are you?


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

nablur said:


> no no no, certainly you do none of that *GASP*... career as a lawyer is for losers. (sarcasm) ;D
> 
> you arent a lawyer (clue), here. so why "struggle" (clue) with writing so much? this is a place to be who you really are. struggle is a choice.
> 
> ...


No filters huh? Okay. 

I will tackle your questions first @nablur.

1. I want a partner who is able to keep up with my Ne, someone who is fun to be with, talk to, bounce ideas off of, someone who cooks well and takes care of domestic chores (okay that's not exactly fair but still) because I find it boring to do, and I suck at it. I want someone that is honest, loyal, I won't use the cliche "best friend" but yeah, someone who can be my best friend. Someone who is idealistic but also realistic. Someone who is grounded and will let me know when I screw up, gently. Attractiveness is a factor too, but most importantly what I am drawn to is the gaze and smile. I think a lot can be deciphered about a person by their gaze, what they laugh at and what outrages them. So, yeah shared values I suppose. Nothing specific about profession and stuff because it is silly to make a long checklist, better to have wiggle room anyway since we could grow together. But yeah I'd want him to enjoy what he is doing, and be happy because if you aren't happy doing the job you do, in my experience that frustration, bitterness and resentment bleeds into all the other areas of your life. Someone who is an independent thinker, and has thoughts, opinions of his own and is open to change. Open minded is important. A fellow writer type or creative sort would be nice bonus, I guess. Someone who is family oriented but not tied down to his family like some ISxJs. Should be willing to embrace change. Emotionally expressive, sensitive (one of us gotta be). thats it, I guess. 

2. Improve: Get rid of procrastination. Motivation, discipline, sticking with things, not getting bored of people and ghosting on them, better at curbing my temptation for sweet foods, properly get my head on straight and sort my health out. Let myself not be held back so much by fear of "what if its not going to be that much fun?" and just go do the thing already. Have fun. Enjoy life. Be more chill. Be more accepting, less pedantic. 

3. I am a being that exists in this earthly realm, I seek answers. The more I seek answers, the more Im complicating it for myself by unable to get out of the maze of questions and confusion. I am feeling really peaceful atm actually maybe cuz nobody is up at this hour and it is just me with the gentle whirring of the air conditioner. i tried to see who I was and all those labels fell away. so weird huh? this strange 9ish feeling. have you felt it? i am a product of all my life experiences and conditioning received but also I am simply me. Did that even make sense? my mind is usually always whirring away, and tonight it has slowed down. quietened down beautifully. the labels arent even sticking actually. you were right, I do have a choice and for some reason it seems like i always end up taking choices that end up being the wrong ones or which inconvenience me because they do provide short term happiness or kind of are like a short cut but they turn out not to be. this feels like an odd OOB experience. strangely I thought the frenzy of thoughts I used to experience jumping from topic to topic in an ADHD manner was Ne. Turns out that was just a really cluttered mind. You said surrender, and this feels exactly like that. I don't feel prickly about it, insecure or conscious. I am happy. Like. Am. In the moment, neither jumping to past nor flipping forwards like I usually do. 

I really had no idea of 3s at all! Looks like I have to revisit my perspective on them, and reading material. Cuz every description I ever read was pretty much basically 3 = Gilderoy Lockhart (HP). 

How did I feel when I was called out? Like you were a detective on Castle unmasking a sociopath or something like that. It is a far off leap but yeah, that's how I felt, I felt like I had been hit in the face. I sat down, it felt weird. I pride myself on open mindedness but then this 3 thing basically shook me up, because I never thought of it as I have always taken some time off to work off my feelings in some way before getting back to work. And I always that was a 4 thing over 3, because 3s dive into work rather than process feelings? Or is that also false? :/ As for the law, funny you should talk about it because I am contemplating exit strategies. I feel like this aint for me. I think it requires a certain coldness, shamelessness and steel in the soul to do what corporate lawyers do. And look I am not bashing my brethren. I am just not like that. I want to be creatively fulfilled, be good at my job and enjoy the job I do. I want my job to fit with the kind of person rather than it change who I am. a few changes here and there is fine but on the over all, if it requires me to change myself... I think I'd rather be out of there. I don't see it doing any good for me in the long term. There s also the slight handicap of opportunities due to certain factors. And sure these are excuses, I could rise above it if I wanted to. Not immodest, but I think I am at least that much capable and smart. Really I feel no passion, no connect. I don't think this is serving my purpose. I am in a weird limbo kind of state right now. that's also maybe why I am turning to all this, to get some sense of who I AM, as a person and apply that understanding to practical decision making,and fast.

What wing and tri-type do you suppose I am??

How do I know sp blind? Just going off superficial descriptors - Just the worst sleep cycles and diet, lack of care about it, not even doing anything about it, bad with properly making savings. Then again I also used to think I had weak so because I am against group think, have no sort of group allegiances and am wary of groups who seek that kind of commitment because I want the freedom to be my own person. And now, my understanding of so has been turned on its head. Apparently I have a lot of it. Go figure! :tongues:


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

Malandro said:


> Okay, I think both 7s and 3s do this. In my opinion, 3s are more likely to know just how horrible a situation is. Unlike 7s, there's nothing in their mind trying to gloss it over. Because they're image types, they'll deny anything is wrong if they think it will make them look like they failed, but internally beat themselves up and tell themselves to never get into that situation again.


Damn. That... that just makes sense.



> 7s don't have that sense of shame


Is this true of 7s with a 1 fix too? I'd think that they might have a bit more shame/conscientiousness to them? Or you know, like social 7s? Aren't they supposed to be the good and pure ones, self sacrificing?



> I think 3s want to look better to the outside world, 7s want to look better to themselves. I think some 7s (6-wingers) will make it clear what's going wrong and some will even tell you all about how horrible a situation is. It's more after that situation, the ability to just forget about it and go back to normal that makes a 7 'positive'.


I can relate to both . But I just want to be left alone to live my life freely, not have all these expectations placed upon my head like some sort of massive bounty. I never really tell how horrible a situation was, and if it must be told... I say it with jokes or in some slightly embellished form, but without getting too deep or real like "I was terrified the MRI machine would collapse in on me and die (super dramatic statement for people's amusement)but not mention how REAL that fear felt, how I thought for a moment that this was really it, all the things I didn't get to do, all the thoughts that swirled round, how thankful to be alive I am and talking to people again... that sort of thing) However my ability to make light of it and forget about it is usually after I've processed the incident/it is over. 



> So in terms of evasive surgery, I could imagine a conversation like this:
> 
> Me: How are you feeling?
> 7: Like my stomach's been sliced open! *laugh* They go on about how you 'won't feel any pain' but believe me, the moment I woke up, I was screaming for dear life and they were like 'oh, we gave you the maximum dosage of painkillers already' and I was like 'well you're gonna have to give me something else cus I ent gonna go out like this! Not today, bruv!'


Ha ha great narration! Very Trump/Martin Short esque. Loved it. Also reminded me of James Potter.




> Me: How are you feeling?
> 3: Superb. Feeling great *twitch* How about you?
> 3: (Why do people keep asking me that? Do I look like I'm not taking it well? I went onto that table thinking nothing bad will happen but this actually really effing hurts and I just want my bed... Well, I'm not letting my social life or work life suffer because of this. I have places I want to go and stuff I need to do while I'm healing. I'm not going to just sit here and complain all days to my friends - I've got this!)


Him probably, how would I know his inner monologue? But me, I think I would milk that situation for all the sympathy I can get with more annoying types to soften them, but definitely put my best foot forward in case someone asked me to rest up while they all go on some fun trip or so. Just never exclude me from anything fun. That's all. I'd happily take off work using that as an excuse and even avoid unpleasant people with it, but I guess I wouldn't want to let it hinder my social life and enjoyment in general. Although yeah, I get sick and I just keep thinking of all the things I want to do (like have a fever, think of eating an ice cream - to give you a very mild example) but when I do get better, I don't DO it. It is usually better in my head. The pursuit than getting it. I get it and I am actually not content, or I am bored of it after a while. :/ D'ya know a remedy to this?



> I'm a 7 who knows how to prioritise but it's more a means to an end sort of thing. I'm studying law of all things and trying to get my final grades so I can be accepted into my uni of choice - a pretty prestigious uni. That's enough to satisfy my 3 fix. All I can really think about is getting my own dorm, all the societies I can join, all the people I can meet, all the sports I can play and all the financial and physical freedom I will finally have so I can smoke weed and get drunk when I want. Getting my degree comes second in my mind to those types of desires so even though I hand in all my work on time and get good grades and people generally (I think) have a good view of me, that's not what can satisfy me.


Dude/dudette, I hope you are prepared to slog your butt off and have a fair idea of what you want to practise. On the topic of law, do read what I have written in my response to nablur. But with a 7-3 fix, you are probably going to fare far better. I should have been more goal oriented, instead of being fun oriented and relationship oriented in the law school days. I never really gave an F about law school, I spent most of my days loitering the Fine Arts block and the massive, green filled campus. It hit me really hard when my viva just got shot to hell, and I felt SO humiliated. So, I went back in and did pretty amazingly in the final round. That is probably like the only evidence of 3 I can unearth from my murky past (that and may be my initial desire like you to get into one of the prestigious universities here, Ivy League equivalents). Anyway, my days were a whirlwind of spending time with friends, just boycotting all sorts of college events because I thought I was too cool for that anyway and a significant chunk of time in detention which actually is among my happier memories, strangely. (which was really more like heaven for me because detention was just an hour in the library, lol)

P.S. Good luck @Malandro with (getting into and surviving/thriving in) law school!


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

Me watching this thread:


----------



## katherine8 (Aug 15, 2012)

Girl archer said:


> Found this cool questionnaire (thanks @angelcat), hoping you Enneagram giants (like @katherine8, @tanstaafl28, @Swordsman of Mana, @Animal, @Dark Romantic, @Ben Vaserlan, @Krayfish, @Goosefish, @DOGSOUP, and the other forum Elders) can help me nail down my core and tritype once and for all. I am hoping to get a read on my instinctual variants as well, if that's possible. Alright, here we go:
> 
> 1. What drives you in life? What do you look for?
> 
> ...


----------
This is great work!

Thank you you very much for your appreciation of my work. Because of people like you that have been willing to share your deeper, more internal processes, I have learned great deal about the inner workings of the 27 Tritypes. The best way to confirm your Tritype is in a session. One thing I have learned over the years is that there are many factors that constitute and indicate one's potential type and Tritype. I have found that it requires deeper inquiry that we can usually do alone. The super ego has a vested interest in being or not being a particular type. Without deeper inquiry that is done in a way that gets around the super ego, it is guess work even if it is highly educated guess work. 

The type and Tritype interventions will not work until you have the accurate lead type and Tritype...along with your lead instinctual type and stacking. Unfortunately, writing about your potential type and tritype is not in the free flow of real time so has several limitations. Remember that we have cultivated thoughts and beliefs over time. We need to get at what has been true most of your life, most of the time...no who you could be, should be or have become.

Real time inquiry based on what is said in the moment with immediate inquiry and response is the only way to get around the super ego to reveal the actual defenses that are operating at the core. There are many lookalikes. Each type has its own style of getting to the heart of the matter and what is the lead type.

Your talk style, timing, flow of responses, the nature and content of your responses, as well as your expressions and body language when you respond yields the most accurate information... So I am unable to do it here. I wish you the best on your journey of discovery.

Katherine8


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

I hope you are strapped in for this ride then @angelcat :laughing:


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

Girl archer said:


> No filters huh? Okay.
> 
> I will tackle your questions first @nablur.
> 
> ...


this is an exercise to get you in the moment, so it worked. good job! 
(what did you feel just now when i said 'good job'? type, go, now. feel it as deeply as you can) 
1. this feels like you want a 7 (natural match for 3), enthusiastic, fun, more dominant than you but not overly dom
2. this feels like typical 3 improvement areas
3. i can really feel you here now, how you got into the moment and really started to 'feel it'. what you feel is the flow of the universe. youre in it. you ARE it. you feel yourself. your higher - self. 

it is in this state, which makes the rest of your post 'real'. the authentic you. you can achieve this state whenever you like. the power is in you. 
(how do you feel now, type, go) 

[what you feel when you strip away the labels is your egoic sense of who you are, slipping away. you feel safe and at home, so youre not afraid to look a little deeper... and when you do, you realize its no big deal because you're still there and that nothing has changed about who you are or your sense of worth. when i went through my own process, as i stripped away teh labels, i attacked, i got defensive, my ego was more of a violent thrashing , internally of course. i felt unimportant. unimportant things have no purpose and are discarded. 
your mind is at peace right now, because you are experiencing presence, alignment with the universe. you got in your flow as you typed. 
there is clinical ADHD. in my non-at-all-professional opinion, there is a high % of add/adhd folks out there who have been mis-diagnosed and are simply living out of the moment... with spritual practice, we can all learn to exist in alignment. 
i also see a high connection rate between add/adhd and both Ni/Ne.... i just dont know what it means yet. ] 




Girl archer said:


> How did I feel when I was called out? Like you were a detective on Castle unmasking a sociopath or something like that. It is a far off leap but yeah, that's how I felt, I felt like I had been hit in the face. I sat down, it felt weird. I pride myself on open mindedness but then this 3 thing basically shook me up, because I never thought of it as I have always taken some time off to work off my feelings in some way before getting back to work. And I always that was a 4 thing over 3, because 3s dive into work rather than process feelings? Or is that also false? :/ As for the law, funny you should talk about it because I am contemplating exit strategies. I feel like this aint for me. I think it requires a certain coldness, shamelessness and steel in the soul to do what corporate lawyers do. And look I am not bashing my brethren. I am just not like that. I want to be creatively fulfilled, be good at my job and enjoy the job I do. I want my job to fit with the kind of person rather than it change who I am. a few changes here and there is fine but on the over all, if it requires me to change myself... I think I'd rather be out of there. I don't see it doing any good for me in the long term. There s also the slight handicap of opportunities due to certain factors. And sure these are excuses, I could rise above it if I wanted to. Not immodest, but I think I am at least that much capable and smart. Really I feel no passion, no connect. I don't think this is serving my purpose. I am in a weird limbo kind of state right now. that's also maybe why I am turning to all this, to get some sense of who I AM, as a person and apply that understanding to practical decision making,and fast.
> 
> What wing and tri-type do you suppose I am??
> 
> How do I know sp blind? Just going off superficial descriptors - Just the worst sleep cycles and diet, lack of care about it, not even doing anything about it, bad with properly making savings. Then again I also used to think I had weak so because I am against group think, have no sort of group allegiances and am wary of groups who seek that kind of commitment because I want the freedom to be my own person. And now, my understanding of so has been turned on its head. Apparently I have a lot of it. Go figure! :tongues:


sociopathy is associated with 3's, on an extreme side. you have this potential within yourself. accept it, show it gratitude and love it. allow it to integrate into who you know you are... and you are not ashamed to admit it. you are loveable. you sick sociopathic fucker.  

you pride yourself. pride is the mask of shame... image triad. 

(im not a 3, i dont know how you guys process feelings... lol ) you, tell me!  

law - of course its not you. its your ego! doesnt mean you ahve to start from scratch... maybe use law for altruistic purposes. fight for the people! 

creativly fulfillment ... could be indication of w4

SP3 is the counter-type 3, as i mentioned. shitty sleep schedules, lower self grooming standards than other 3's, less focus on appearance physically because they are concerned with actually performing, not the appearance of performance. SP rejects groupthink, SP3 would reject identifying with external groups so it can ... *cough* self-preserve its image. it cant stand out if its a sheeple. also indicative of a w4, probably Sx seconary instinct.... desire to *cough* sexually-preserve its image. SO last with zero desire to *cough* socially-preserve its image. 

getting present in the moment, into this state of relaxedness or whatever its called.. presence... this is where you can contemplate honestly with yourself, with no judgement. try to discover your wounds... look for painful moments that hurt you. meditate on these thoughts along with your breath. feel all the emotions as deeply as you can. show them gratitude. integrate all of the shamefulness, anxiety and anger. integrate the masculine and feminine energy. to integrate is to become one. oneness is what we all seek, in an other because sub-consciously we seek it within ourself. 

allow yourself to get so relaxed and zoned out and in the meditation that you can feel your heart beat. let go and surrender. there is no danger here. dare to look into the darkest part of your soul, and love it. shine light on it. feel the blood flow outward from your chest to your limbs. feel the tingling in your fingers and toes. 

if you have a witness (in person) begin connecting and communicating... talking about whatever comes to mind, even if it makes no sense. if you dont - put your hands to the keyboard and just go... let your fingers flow with your ideas and thoughts and feelings. take it as deep as you feel comfortable with. what you do with the product is yours. post or dont post.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

I understand the potential issues associated with it, but perhaps if you, as an expert had to take a highly educated guess at it based on the data given, could you care to give me your answer(s)?

As for the consult, as much as I would like that very much... sometime. I am sure everything might be in alignment to make that happen @katherine8, but that time sure isn't now. Thanks for replying so promptly though.


----------



## katherine8 (Aug 15, 2012)

This is great work with good Q&A.

In case it is helpful, this is my most updated version of the free type, tritype, instinctual type and enneastyle questions. it says version 2 but has changes that I would consider version 5.

http://app.trueself.io/home/(enneagram-test:enneagram/questions)?testName=enneagramv2

For those that just want to take the Enneacards without the EQ go to:

http://true self.io. 

I have given my description of the types along with many interviews and articles describing many of the aspects of the types that were inadvertently dropped in the dissemination of the Enneagram on my website at:

http://katherinefauvre.com 

Behaviors only give us clues. Type is in the defense strategy and what triggers it. Along the way and after many course will all of the teachers including Ichazo and Naranjo I found that without the deeper and full understanding of the types, etc., is can be easy to mistype.

Katherinefauvre.com

Please share these test with anyone interested... I learn the most from what is problematic so I would appreciate any comments or feedback on my blog.

Katherine8


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

So I just wrote this really detailed proof for you and my computer glitched and deleted the whole thing... That's beyond frustrating, so forgive my layman's terms response.

I'm thinking that 7w6 3w4 1w2 so/sx is likely for your tritype. The 7 influence was very obvious as I'm sure you're aware, so I won't explain too much about that. I went with 6 over 8 as the wing because your response to authority, stress, and change all seemed to align more with 6 and the head triad in general. You are reserved and tentative to share yourself with others to a degree and while you recognize power as something useful, you assert that you were never initially drawn to it, which pushes away the possibility of an 8 wing (and by extension fix). Your tone quality seems to align better with the optimism and control of 7w6 so rather than the pure id focus of the 7w8.

The 3 influence was also fairly obvious, though I'll assert that your definitely 3w4>3w2 due to the strong desire for authenticity and desire to specifically go against the grain. You are very focused on self betterment and consider yourself to be adaptable and charming at least to a degree. Also this:


> Shame: I mostly just run away and avoid the person or situation. If it is in a professional context where I cannot do so, I strive to get better and study everything I can/get various perspectives on the topic to prove myself better to the person in front of whom I was shamed.


 That's pretty much a textbook 3 response. 3w4s are focused on making it to the top and tend to be less "flashy" than the typical 3 descriptions. You admit to being an exhibitionist at times, fearing being mediocre, desiring to make change, make an impact, write a best selling novel... All textbook 3 response. The strong focus on autonomy and your assertive and aggressive nature (though not excessively so), suggests double assertion, which fits the combo of 7 and 3.

Finally, the least obvious fix, 1w2. Not going to lie, your questionnaire was pretty relatable and I can't see triple aggression as a possibility (especially with the power avoidance), which is why I decided to focus on the possibility for 1 fix. You are obviously more competency focused than the average 7, and your attentiveness social issues, "doer" attitude, idealism, and ways you can make the world and even yourself better points to not only soc as a dominant instinct, but a strong 1 influence. The mentioning of taking the high road, perfectionism, and picking your battles also seems to fit 1 to a T. I went with 1w2 over 1w9 because there was somewhat of an outwards personal focus and also 8s and non sx blind 1w2s are often mistaken for each other because they are both fairly aggressive in their own respects.

Finally, I went with 7>3 because 1 disintegration seems more likely based on your stress responses...

Agian, sorry for the shortened response, I just hope it's helpful. If you have any questions, let me know.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

nablur said:


> this is an exercise to get you in the moment, so it worked. good job!
> (what did you feel just now when i said 'good job'? type, go, now. feel it as deeply as you can)


took me back to all the times in my childhood when teachers used to praise me, I used to win competitions, I was their favourite and slightly hated by some other kids. I felt really good and I had a big, wide grin. Accompanied by like a cool, lazy yeeeeeah sorta feeling. 

As much as I fear failure, I weirdly have this inhibition/ fear about success too. Is that a 3 ish thing too?



> 1. this feels like you want a 7 (natural match for 3), enthusiastic, fun, more dominant than you but not overly dom


I guess so. I have always been drawn to 7s, I thought it was a case of like attracts like, but maybe it is a complementary opposites thing? Or my lower fix is drawn to the higher 7? In a way then, am I seeking to grow aspirationally towards 7? Even though I know integration point for 3 is 6?



> 3. i can really feel you here now, how you got into the moment and really started to 'feel it'. what you feel is the flow of the universe. youre in it. you ARE it. you feel yourself. your higher - self.
> 
> it is in this state, which makes the rest of your post 'real'. the authentic you. you can achieve this state whenever you like. the power is in you.
> (how do you feel now, type, go)


Dude! @nablur, I didn't come here looking for a spiritual experience but I ended up having one anyway!  Thank you. I think it is this sense of disconnect but also connect that I had been wanting to get to through meditation, and had not reached in a long time because jumping mind mostly... and this however felt like... dying. In a good way, ya know? Like dying and flying. When you are released from the mortal coil, I only imagine that's what this feels like. That sweet release into the ether, where you become one with it. Like sx 9 merging? 



> [what you feel when you strip away the labels is your egoic sense of who you are, slipping away. you feel safe and at home, so youre not afraid to look a little deeper... and when you do, you realize its no big deal because you're still there and that nothing has changed about who you are or your sense of worth. when i went through my own process, as i stripped away teh labels, i attacked, i got defensive, my ego was more of a violent thrashing , internally of course. i felt unimportant. unimportant things have no purpose and are discarded.


Beautifully worded. I am interested in knowing more about your exprience, unravelling your true Self. How long did the resistance last? How did you come around to accepting You? Did you have external help?



> your mind is at peace right now, because you are experiencing presence, alignment with the universe. you got in your flow as you typed.


So flow state is when all the typology labels just fall off? But how do you maintain this with the ongoing chaos of real life, work, tiffs with people etc.?




> there is clinical ADHD. in my non-at-all-professional opinion, there is a high % of add/adhd folks out there who have been mis-diagnosed and are simply living out of the moment... with spritual practice, we can all learn to exist in alignment.
> i also see a high connection rate between add/adhd and both Ni/Ne.... i just dont know what it means yet.


I think what it is, is that a lot of Ne/Si mimics ADHD behaviour (seeking newness, very easily bored, scattered mind, easily distractible, transcontextual jumping across associations, unable to do anything routine and repetitive, having anxiety about dealing with S related tasks?) but the latter is way more severe obviously like I don't think someone with actual ADHD would be able to focus for this long on this post and get through it without distractions, without meds (that's what a doctor friend told me, anyway) 



> sociopathy is associated with 3's, on an extreme side. you have this potential within yourself. accept it, show it gratitude and love it. allow it to integrate into who you know you are... and you are not ashamed to admit it. you are loveable. you sick sociopathic fucker.


High functioning sociopath is...good :wink: I have known, feared, embraced, relished the prospect of the darkness within me. I pull from it to write some crazy dark stories which make me feel drained after I am done. Eeks, why should I/ how do I show gratitude to my inner "Dark Passenger"? Also, isn't asking someone to integrate their inner sociopath into themselves a bad idea? 



> (im not a 3, i dont know how you guys process feelings... lol ) you, tell me!


Idk man. My tert Fe sometimes pushes me off the cliff, hanging and leaves me to deal with it alone. Other times, I am able to write/reach out to people/talk/express my feelings but it HAS to be dealt with. I don't mind it when I know what I am feeling and how/why. But if I don't understand it, then it eats away at me not as feelings but as a puzzle. Something that doesn't make sense. So I must work my way through it, usually with the support of a trusted confidante because Fe needs external validation :/ 3s apparently plunge into anything BUT feelings, because feelings are pesky and get in the way of goals. A sentiment I never identified with. Do 8s really "tenderize their emotions"? You tell me. How does your wing affect emotional expression?



> creativly fulfillment ... could be indication of w4


THAT's exactly why I thought 4w3 over 3w4. I even went over threads on here, and thought definitely 4w3 over 3w4. Ha!



> SP3 is the counter-type 3, as i mentioned. shitty sleep schedules, lower self grooming standards than other 3's, less focus on appearance physically because they are concerned with actually performing, not the appearance of performance. SP rejects groupthink, SP3 would reject identifying with external groups so it can ... *cough* self-preserve its image. it cant stand out if its a sheeple. also indicative of a w4, probably Sx seconary instinct.... desire to *cough* sexually-preserve its image. SO last with zero desire to *cough* socially-preserve its image.


Well, that certainly checks out. Since I couldn't relate to so 3 at all!But then it does run in conflict with what others on here have said about sensing loads of so. Hm :/



> if you have a witness (in person) begin connecting and communicating... talking about whatever comes to mind, even if it makes no sense. if you dont - put your hands to the keyboard and just go... let your fingers flow with your ideas and thoughts and feelings. take it as deep as you feel comfortable with. what you do with the product is yours. post or dont post.


Good idea!


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

Krayfish said:


> So I just wrote this really detailed proof for you and my computer glitched and deleted the whole thing... That's beyond frustrating, so forgive my layman's terms response.


Np, I just tried thanking you and a few others but then some error occured :/ So, yeah...



> You are reserved and tentative to share yourself with others to a degree and while you recognize power as something useful, you assert that you were never initially drawn to it, which pushes away the possibility of an 8 wing (and by extension fix). Your tone quality seems to align better with the optimism and control of 7w6 so rather than the pure id focus of the 7w8.


Yeah, I think so too. Fair explanation for 6 > 8 though. Helped me understand it better. I oft wondered why as a 7w8 I seemed unable to come out of my head at times and wondered if it was inf Si thing or an sp blind thing. 7 (fix) is pretty strong though, I think. 



> You admit to being an exhibitionist at times, fearing being mediocre, desiring to make change, make an impact, write a best selling novel... All textbook 3 response. The strong focus on autonomy and your assertive and aggressive nature (though not excessively so), suggests double assertion, which fits the combo of 7 and 3.


Do 3s ambitiously bite off more than they can chew? Cuz I tend to do that, a LOT. Especially while singing and I start off in a high pitch that I can carry and is impressive, but harder to maintain especially if the pitch gets higher from thereon out. What is the difference between the 7 and 3's relation to fear of mediocrity?



> Finally, 1w2. more competency focused than the average 7, and your attentiveness social issues, "doer" attitude, idealism, and ways you can make the world and even yourself better points to not only soc as a dominant instinct, but a strong 1 influence.


You got it right about the competency focus, but is that a 1 thing or 3 thing? The doer attitude is a lot more diluted IRL though. It is like there is this zeal, but I am in no hurry to form S.P.E.W or anything  (nod to 1w2 Granger) So dom probably makes sense MINUS core 3 or even 7. :sad: How do you reconcile this?



> I went with 1w2 over 1w9 because there was somewhat of an outwards personal focus and also 8s and non sx blind 1w2s are often mistaken for each other because they are both fairly aggressive in their own respects.


This, I don't understand. Can you explain this a bit more as to why no 1w9? I thought I felt right at home with the 1w9. 



> Again, sorry for the shortened response, I just hope it's helpful. If you have any questions, let me know.


It was helpful  Thank you! Oh, I have left you questions, don't worry


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

katherine8 said:


> This is great work with good Q&A.
> 
> In case it is helpful, this is my most updated version of the free type, tritype, instinctual type and enneastyle questions. it says version 2 but has changes that I would consider version 5.
> 
> http://app.trueself.io/home/(enneagram-test:enneagram/questions)?testName=enneagramv2


Hey @katherine8, I did take it and got a core 7 again. 748 sx/so. One criticism I can offer even as a semi - newb is that the cards make it really obvious to those in the know, so if someone wanted to *hack* their way through it.. they can do so.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

Girl archer said:


> took me back to all the times in my childhood when teachers used to praise me, I used to win competitions, I was their favourite and slightly hated by some other kids. I felt really good and I had a big, wide grin. Accompanied by like a cool, lazy yeeeeeah sorta feeling.
> 
> As much as I fear failure, I weirdly have this inhibition/ fear about success too. Is that a 3 ish thing too?


all 3 stuff




Girl archer said:


> I guess so. I have always been drawn to 7s, I thought it was a case of like attracts like, but maybe it is a complementary opposites thing? Or my lower fix is drawn to the higher 7? In a way then, am I seeking to grow aspirationally towards 7? Even though I know integration point for 3 is 6?


7's are fuckin awesome thats why  
youre not growing aspirationally toward 7... go back to your answer#1 who you want to be with... 3's want something to distract them from the now. whether its work or whatever... because the now is a gateway to what they fear - themselves. a 7 would naturally keep the 3 occupied with fun/spontaneous/exciting events/conversation/lifestyle. the relationship is symbiotic in that a 7 would typically use humor to mask his fear of not being able to provide for himself. the successful 3 would ease this fear and help focus the otherwise scattered 7 toward its high of 5. focused and goal oriented. each keeping each other at the high state. 




Girl archer said:


> Dude! <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=442210" target="_blank">nablur</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->, I didn't come here looking for a spiritual experience but I ended up having one anyway!  Thank you. I think it is this sense of disconnect but also connect that I had been wanting to get to through meditation, and had not reached in a long time because jumping mind mostly... and this however felt like... dying. In a good way, ya know? Like dying and flying. When you are released from the mortal coil, I only imagine that's what this feels like. That sweet release into the ether, where you become one with it. Like sx 9 merging?


yes  
ego death is important. your higher self needs to know the ego is but a tool. a cloak to don to accomplish your higher purpose. it does not define you. use your current state for whatever you want, but i'll suggest difficult decisions/goal setting. using the purity of your higher self, to determine your goal and use your ego to make it happen. just dont forget who you really are - remain conscious. 



Girl archer said:


> Beautifully worded. I am interested in knowing more about your exprience, unravelling your true Self. How long did the resistance last? How did you come around to accepting You? Did you have external help?


i have a couple posts in the 8 boards you can check out. years of self discovery with a few years scattered rounds of spiritual advisory and drugs. Id imagine most Se's would have a difficult time believing something against their physical senses. 

self-acceptance? there is no choice man. no alternative... lol. its hard as fuck. people dont understand us. most of us dont understand ourselves. we 'know' everything... except ourselves. and it pisses us off. self-hatred is common in 8's. 




Girl archer said:


> So flow state is when all the typology labels just fall off? But how do you maintain this with the ongoing chaos of real life, work, tiffs with people etc.?


its difficult. people will doubt your truth, you will be outcast, you will lose friends, you will shed weight and form into your higher self over time. 

find your path and stay true to it. or dont, and fall asleep again. 








Girl archer said:


> I think what it is, is that a lot of Ne/Si mimics ADHD behaviour (seeking newness, very easily bored, scattered mind, easily distractible, transcontextual jumping across associations, unable to do anything routine and repetitive, having anxiety about dealing with S related tasks?) but the latter is way more severe obviously like I don't think someone with actual ADHD would be able to focus for this long on this post and get through it without distractions, without meds (that's what a doctor friend told me, anyway)


 yeah, agreed



Girl archer said:


> High functioning sociopath is...good :wink: I have known, feared, embraced, relished the prospect of the darkness within me. I pull from it to write some crazy dark stories which make me feel drained after I am done. Eeks, why should I/ how do I show gratitude to my inner "Dark Passenger"? Also, isn't asking someone to integrate their inner sociopath into themselves a bad idea?


dark passenger... hah. dexter fan? 
what traits does your dark passenger have? character traits. type, no judgement, let it flow. 

for example if one trait is selfish, go back into a memory where you allowed yourself to be selfish. what did you learn from being selfish that time? how did you feel? thank your dark passenger for showing you who you really are (both the dark passenger and the light passenger). you cant have learned what good is without learning what bad is. you cant understand selflessness if you dont understand selfishness. the darker your passenger, the brighter the driver. higher self is the driver. 



Girl archer said:


> Idk man. My tert Fe sometimes pushes me off the cliff, hanging and leaves me to deal with it alone. Other times, I am able to write/reach out to people/talk/express my feelings but it HAS to be dealt with. I don't mind it when I know what I am feeling and how/why. But if I don't understand it, then it eats away at me not as feelings but as a puzzle. Something that doesn't make sense. So I must work my way through it, usually with the support of a trusted confidante because Fe needs external validation :/ 3s apparently plunge into anything BUT feelings, because feelings are pesky and get in the way of goals. A sentiment I never identified with. Do 8s really "tenderize their emotions"? You tell me. How does your wing affect emotional expression?


good question... i cant speak for all 8's, and as an SO8, im the countertype too. 
i treat tender emotions as a luxury. not required for survival. they come and flow through me sometimes, never without cause. the cause is always known. im not exactly sure what 'tenderize their emotions' means. see? even i cant observe myself exactly, without a mirror.  

im an estp. i perceive my physical environment in the now. over my life ive categorized it for easy reference when judgement becomes necessary quickly. items are categorized heirarchically like a file system. as a Ti user im sure you can relate. maybe not physical sensory data but metadata/metaphysics? is that how Ne perceives? data stored in my brain comes with a 'how important is this for survival' rating. the rating correlates to level of excitement, which in turn correlates to how big of an adrenaline boost i get. 



Girl archer said:


> Well, that certainly checks out. Since I couldn't relate to so 3 at all!But then it does run in conflict with what others on here have said about sensing loads of so. Hm :/


higher self tends to truely 'know' truth when it is perceived. universal truths resonate. you get to decide what your truth is.


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

Girl archer said:


> Hey @katherine8, I did take it and got a core 7 again. 748 sx/so. One criticism I can offer even as a semi - newb is that the cards make it really obvious to those in the know, so if someone wanted to *hack* their way through it.. they can do so.


consciously or sub-consciously *hack* ... enneagram tests dont work. 3rd party perception is required. 

my 9 friend seriously sat on the question "how decisive are you on a scale of 1-10" for 5 minutes. 

the conscious and subconscious are at war. this is why it is necessary to die in order to distinguish universal truth - go toward the light, and then look back at your shadow. 

think of it spacially if it helps. 

measurement in 1D is a single perspective, 2D takes 2 points, 3D 3 points of reference and so-on. the points of perception cant sense themselves. in order to perceive yourself , you a mirror or a different dimentional type of awareness. 

when you achieve this higher state of awareness... flow... its as if you are the observer. in your flow, you can perceive without judgement of good/bad, positive/negative. next time you are emotionally triggered... take note of the situation and analyze it just as you did ealrier when i asked how you felt after i validated you. these emotional triggers are the shadows youre looking for as clues. 

next time you feel amazing... take a moment to perceive why and under what conditions. thank your dark passenger... your shadow. bask in its beauty.

next time you feel like shit... dont be afraid. dont distract yourself externally. dive internally to the emotion. feel it. understand it. dont be spoiled. show gratitude to the trigger because you know it be used to see your shadow. if you can see your shadow you know something is causing it. you can be your own therapist. 

enneagram is just a blueprint/mapping of the ego patterns. you can spend time recognizing your own triggers/shadows and then read through the various types and see which it aligns with. 

how did you feel when i said 'dont be spoiled'?


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

nablur said:


> 7's are fuckin awesome thats why
> youre not growing aspirationally toward 7... go back to your answer#1 who you want to be with... 3's want something to distract them from the now. whether its work or whatever... because the now is a gateway to what they fear - themselves. a 7 would naturally keep the 3 occupied with fun/spontaneous/exciting events/conversation/lifestyle. the relationship is symbiotic in that a 7 would typically use humor to mask his fear of not being able to provide for himself. the successful 3 would ease this fear and help focus the otherwise scattered 7 toward its high of 5. focused and goal oriented. each keeping each other at the high state.


Firstly, Thank You.The website isn't allowing me to thank the posts. Just me, or are you facing a similar problem? Now.. Interesting dynamic. So at first when i saw what you had typed here, my thought - "oh no, these two will just be feeding into each other's ego needs cuz if the 3 doesn't confront their now and grow, being swept away by 7, can there be growth? And if 7 is kept comfortable, and not allowed to challenge itself, will the 7 move to 5? "



> yes
> use your current state for whatever you want, but i'll suggest difficult decisions/goal setting. using the purity of your higher self, to determine your goal and use your ego to make it happen. just dont forget who you really are - remain conscious.


That seems hard but intriguing. With spiritual evolution, do you find that your understanding of typology changed as well? I am sure it impacts everything to a certain degree. Just speaking for myself, that experience from yesterday itself gave me great energy and calm. Which's definitely something else. got the last point, but what exactly do you mean when you say using the purity of the higher self to achieve difficult goals/make difficult decisions?



> i have a couple posts in the 8 boards you can check out. years of self discovery with a few years scattered rounds of spiritual advisory and drugs. Id imagine most Se's would have a difficult time believing something against their physical senses.


Here I must admit to some kind of sensor bias, because I didn't think you were an Se user at all. I did sense Ti from the way you made your case for 3 (it was sub-conscious, after many years of MBTI... this thing happens naturally. I have to consciously fight the impulse when I am with someone new, else every little move and word is being scanned to probably determine type. But also, it feels more welcome and less threatening to know their type because I know that when someone is for ex. an Fi dom, try to appeal to their Fi but if that's inflexible, just...give up. No use shouting into a void.)



> self-acceptance? there is no choice man. no alternative... lol. its hard as fuck. people dont understand us. most of us dont understand ourselves. we 'know' everything... except ourselves. and it pisses us off. self-hatred is common in 8's.


The general impression online is: self hatred -> the domain of the 4s. This is certainly something I hadn't head before, about 8. Is the self hate converted into anger at oneself and punishing oneself either consciously or sub-consciously?It is taking me time to undo and write freely btw. Not edit my thoughts, just go with it (As Nike would say?). 



> people will doubt your truth, you will be outcast, you will lose friends, you will shed weight and form into your higher self over time.


The former consequence is tougher than the harder. Idk man, people have walked out of my life before, and I have lived. It hurt, but I have made it through it. Besides, life's a journey. whoever wants to travel with me will. 



>


haven't watched this yet, let the PC juice up a bit and I will. 



> dark passenger... hah. dexter fan?


Ooh.. what gave that away? :tongue: I was, until Hannah. I don't know why I harbour so much loathing towards her. I think it is because she just came along and made him lose touch with himself and he spiralled into killing randomly. I respected him conceptually, the vigilante. I saw him as giving what was justly deserved to those people. Although after our conversations, I am thinking if she actually put him in touch with, and helped him embrace the dark passenger (with disastrous consequences to everyone else but whatever)? Do you think he grew/integrated once he cast off that mask Harry (a core 1, I am guessing?) had taught him to put on, and The Code?



> what traits does your dark passenger have? character traits. type, no judgement, let it flow.


My dark passengeris a highly critical, controlling, mob boss looking dude (hair slicked back) on a high back chair. It reminds me of the first description I read of Voldemort in the fourth book. (I read fourth book first, didn't understand jack and threw it away thinking "dumb book") So anyway, that description is given from the point of the caretaker of the Riddle Mansion who is looking into the room, and eavesdropping. back to what I was saying, yeah my dark passenger.. what does that say, I wonder? Something stereotypical and unoriginal about being oppressed by patriarchy/male figure in my life?  I think my dark passenger s a Te dom, lol. there is a definite streak of cruelty and ruthlessness, that kinda scares me. Lot of anger, when you combine that with my imagination... It is like a dark version of Amelie or Dark Betty from Riverdale (only less sexualized). Also, it's an intimidating bully fer sure.



> good question... i cant speak for all 8's, and as an SO8, im the countertype too.
> i treat tender emotions as a luxury. not required for survival. they come and flow through me sometimes, never without cause. the cause is always known. im not exactly sure what 'tenderize their emotions' means. see? even i cant observe myself exactly, without a mirror.


Tenderizing is probably like when you grind meat to a fine mix? Before making meatballs and such? So it is basically like 8's chew emotions and spit it out. that's the general idea. 



> im an estp. i perceive my physical environment in the now. over my life ive categorized it for easy reference when judgement becomes necessary quickly. items are categorized heirarchically like a file system. as a Ti user im sure you can relate. maybe not physical sensory data but metadata/metaphysics? is that how Ne perceives? data stored in my brain comes with a 'how important is this for survival' rating. the rating correlates to level of excitement, which in turn correlates to how big of an adrenaline boost i get.


Mixing the two like this seems heady and fruitful. Yeah I get your Ti process. (My) Ne takes data from around it, looks at what could be potentially great about it, what can be made of it, what other thing it looks like/reminds me of, turns it upside down sometimes because that helps too to get a different perspective. When I see something, it is less about survival and more about "What can be made of this?" like everything is playdoh. Someone on the sociotype website equated Ne with something like pushing forward to change and challenge the white hot lego blocks of reality, and I think that is certainly a good description albeit super wordy. For me, more potential and newness = more excitement =>deriving more energy from it.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

nablur said:


> my 9 friend seriously sat on the question "how decisive are you on a scale of 1-10" for 5 minutes.


:laughing: Incredible. 



> the conscious and subconscious are at war. this is why it is necessary to die in order to distinguish universal truth - go toward the light, and then look back at your shadow.


 A head - "heart" struggle in a greater sense? 



> think of it spacially if it helps.


 Lol that def does not given how exceptionally rubbish I am at spacial stuff (I'd probably have gone into engineering if I were good at that stuff, but also I don't like engineering (way too many folks going towards it, bleh) so no clue why I brought it up), but I read and got what you were trying to say. 



> next time you feel like shit... dont be afraid. dont distract yourself externally. dive internally to the emotion. feel it. understand it. dont be spoiled. show gratitude to the trigger because you know it be used to see your shadow. if you can see your shadow you know something is causing it. you can be your own therapist.
> 
> how did you feel when i said 'dont be spoiled'?


To be sure, this path of growth for a 3 seems very much like the plot of the Dr. Strange movie. Was Strange a 3? Tony Stark a 3? I relate to the arc of the reformed baddie so much, it is weird. I haven't understood till date why. I relate more to anti heroes/villain figures. As for being my own therapist, done that loads of times but not in the way you mentioned. Used To to identify, problem - shoot, comb through, Fe to connect and share, seek resolution nd move on. 

The spoiled thing? Confusion mostly. Thought about it for a while, not much of an emotional reaction, actually.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Girl archer said:


> Do 3s ambitiously bite off more than they can chew? Cuz I tend to do that, a LOT. Especially while singing and I start off in a high pitch that I can carry and is impressive, but harder to maintain especially if the pitch gets higher from thereon out. What is the difference between the 7 and 3's relation to fear of mediocrity?


 Yeah, 3 is pretty much infamous for that. 7 isn't beyond that either since 7s want to do and experience as much as they possibly can (fear of missing out), so the combination the two would probably create a character who is fairly ambitious and has a tendency to spread themselves out thin. 

With 7 vs 3 and the fear of mediocrity, it comes down to the difference between a heart type and a head type. 7 fears that their life will be mediocre and lacking in experience, that they'll be stuck in some dead end lull filled with boredom. The 7 evades this by actively seeking out what they see as positive experiences (whether it be in the physical or mental world). 3 on the other hand fears that they themselves will be mediocre. There is the undertone that they must prove their own worth to themselves/others, therefore a desire to aim high and push themselves for success. They desire to set themselves apart from others to become the master or at the very least near the top of their respected endevours.




> You got it right about the competency focus, but is that a 1 thing or 3 thing? The doer attitude is a lot more diluted IRL though. It is like there is this zeal, but I am in no hurry to form S.P.E.W or anything  (nod to 1w2 Granger) So dom probably makes sense MINUS core 3 or even 7. :sad: How do you reconcile this?


 It's a both thing, their both part of the competency triad. That's why I suggested 7 as a core because 7 isn't a competency focused type. That would dilute the competency influence while still keeping the desire to be competent. 

You don't relate to so 7 or so 3? so 3 is understandable, as the descriptions of that type are typically blown out of proportion with the image focus and all that. I struggled with that too when I figured out I had a 3 fix. so 7 though? In which ways do you and don't you relate to the two?



> This, I don't understand. Can you explain this a bit more as to why no 1w9? I thought I felt right at home with the 1w9.


1w2 vs 1w9 was sort of a shot in the dark tbh, it was pretty difficult to discern your gut fix afterall. I sort of went with 1w2 over 1w9 because an 8 fix and 1 fix are most commonly mistaken when either a) it's a sx dom 1 or b) you have a 1w2 fix because you have double superego with this fix. 1w9 is less aggressive because it doesn't have that combo and also because 9 seeks harmony. 

However, if you feel more aligned with 1w9 I won't fight you on that one, I feel pretty strongly that you probably have a 1 fix, but 1w2 and 1w9 could probably be interchanged.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

Krayfish said:


> Yeah, 3 is pretty much infamous for that. 7 isn't beyond that either since 7s want to do and experience as much as they possibly can (fear of missing out), so the combination the two would probably create a character who is fairly ambitious and has a tendency to spread themselves out thin.


If ambition is a qualifier, then I am afraid I won't make the cut. But what do you define ambition as? Just wanting more? Cuz that, yes. Is there any difference between 7-3 and 3-7, in how they come across, behave etc?



> With 7 vs 3 and the fear of mediocrity, it comes down to the difference between a heart type and a head type. 7 fears that their life will be mediocre and lacking in experience, that they'll be stuck in some dead end lull filled with boredom. The 7 evades this by actively seeking out what they see as positive experiences (whether it be in the physical or mental world).


I fear the former, and do the latter frequently physically within budget and mentally as much as I can. 



> 3 on the other hand fears that they themselves will be mediocre. There is the undertone that they must prove their own worth to themselves/others, therefore a desire to aim high and push themselves for success. They desire to set themselves apart from others to become the master or at the very least near the top of their respected endevours.


For me this fear is like knowing I am not mediocre but I am afraid I will become mediocre if my talents aren't used and polished, much like musical instruments. I know I am not mediocre at all. I know I have my special set of skills which is kind of weird and isn't suited to one particular area within my choice of profession but there has to be a niche area, sort of like consulting detective  

I want that 3 ish mastery and success but for 7 ish reasons totally. Like, if I am a master of my craft, people come to me. I am at nobody's beck and call. I can go do other things, visit places, and be free to enjoy as much as I can/want. Yes there is a desire to prove myself but to nobody else except myself and may be my parents who can be strong critics. 



> That would dilute the competency influence while still keeping the desire to be competent.


Can you explain what you meant by this? Is it like the desire to be competent, but not exactly working at it to be so? 



> so 7 though? In which ways do you and don't you relate to the two?


So 7 is the counter type of the 7 right? They can be self sacrificing, and often sacrifice fun time in pursuit of goals, telling themselves there will be time for that later? That aspect I cannot relate to. Still need to study more on so 3, then I will come back and tell you.



> 1w2 vs 1w9 was sort of a shot in the dark tbh, it was pretty difficult to discern your gut fix afterall. I sort of went with 1w2 over 1w9 because an 8 fix and 1 fix are most commonly mistaken when either a) it's a sx dom 1 or b) you have a 1w2 fix because you have double superego with this fix. 1w9 is less aggressive because it doesn't have that combo and also because 9 seeks harmony.


 - I agree with the 1 fix thing and since it is the last and weakest fix, is it possible that it is tough to make out the wing on the last one?


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Girl archer said:


> If ambition is a qualifier, then I am afraid I won't make the cut. But what do you define ambition as? Just wanting more? Cuz that, yes. Is there any difference between 7-3 and 3-7, in how they come across, behave etc?


 I define ambition similarly to desire. A desire to reach things, a desire to get more, a desire to achieve more. Just wanting more though... Usually I'd associate that with the gluttonous aspect of 7 but perhaps someone else could argue that's 3 related if they tried. 3-7 and 7-3 often give a very similar vibe and I'm infamous for mistaking the two. To differentiate, I'd focus on the core fears and struggles of each center. 3s feel out of touch with their values and worth and fear that they will become or are worthless in the end. 7s on the other hand, as a head type feels that they are out of touch with their inner guidance and security and fears that they will be trapped or deprived in some way. 7 cores are typically more anxious (though perhaps not outwardly) and 3s a bit more self conscious (though again, not always outwardly).



> For me this fear is like knowing I am not mediocre but I am afraid I will become mediocre if my talents aren't used and polished, much like musical instruments. I know I am not mediocre at all. I know I have my special set of skills which is kind of weird and isn't suited to one particular area within my choice of profession but there has to be a niche area, sort of like consulting detective
> 
> I want that 3 ish mastery and success but for 7 ish reasons totally. Like, if I am a master of my craft, people come to me. I am at nobody's beck and call. I can go do other things, visit places, and be free to enjoy as much as I can/want. Yes there is a desire to prove myself but to nobody else except myself and may be my parents who can be strong critics.


Both of these are pretty consistent for a strong 3 and 7 fixer overall.



> Can you explain what you meant by this? Is it like the desire to be competent, but not exactly working at it to be so?


Not necessarily. It's like the desire to work hard and come across as competent, but put into secondary focus by the desire to enjoy yourself and experience the world. 7 core would tone down the influence of the competency oriented fixes (1 and 3) and make one a little more procrastinating and relaxed about their goals rather than a 3 or 1 core who lives for their goals alone.



> So 7 is the counter type of the 7 right? They can be self sacrificing, and often sacrifice fun time in pursuit of goals, telling themselves there will be time for that later? That aspect I cannot relate to. Still need to study more on so 3, then I will come back and tell you.


 I'd hesitate to pace focus on the "counter type" descriptions, as they are hotly debated. Even so, the way I had come to understand is so 7s tend to be a bit more sacrificing with their resources and more willing to share these with others than the other two subtypes. The metaphor I recall reading was something along the lines of wanting the last slice of cake but not taking it because someone else would also like that slice of cake, but then feeling weird afterwards because you wanted the cake (yikes I have a crappy memory, RIP). In the end so just gives the 7 a more global and worldly focus more than anything else.

More importantly than that though, I was always told to figure out the enneatype and IV separately and then work from there. Regardless of counter or regular version of types, an enneatype will have the same basic fears, vices, and defense mechanisms regardless of IV. If you focus on that, it'll probably be easier for you to narrow your type down.



> - I agree with the 1 fix thing and since it is the last and weakest fix, is it possible that it is tough to make out the wing on the last one?


 Most definitely, it's the least obvious fix after all. Some people don't even bother putting wings on their fixes either because in the end, they're not as important as the fixes themselves, with weaker fixes especially


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

7w6 so/sx + Neeeeeeeeee (Same as the lovely person in your avatar!)


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

mistakenforstranger said:


> 7w6 so/sx + Neeeeeeeeee (Same as the lovely person in your avatar!)


Isn't he a cp6 though? With an 8 fix? Either way, I love him :hearts:

Thanks for chiming in. Why do you think 7 over 3? I am curious because that's what it has come down to, here if you look at a few prior posts on here.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

@Krayfish, the things you said did clear stuff up quite a bit, but I am still a bit confused and here is why. 

I don't know if it is an Ne thing but I can relate to both bits here


> 7s on the other hand, as a head type feels that they are out of touch with their inner guidance and security and fears that they will be trapped or deprived in some way. 7 cores are typically more anxious (though perhaps not outwardly) and 3s a bit more self conscious (though again, not always outwardly).


I can seem calm and smooth in a crisis but internally it's like aaaaaaaaaaaaa! Both those traits are there, anxiety and wondering how I am coming across, and sometimes I overthink social interactions, come back home and think/analyze, wonder what could have gone better/said better, better comebacks etc. Of course it is a whole other thing that inf Si. barely remembers these things =) 

For the sake of discussion, is it possible to be 7 core with strong 3 fix? I did read that the second number of the tritype is the constant undercurrent and I think that would make sense too? 

Oh yeah, enjoy and experience > work hard and prove competency *little embarrassed to admit that but okay* Dude, my middle name is Procrastination 

That particular example of social 7 I can relate to, but the over all attitude... still need to check up/reflect. Good tip about enneagram and IV.


----------



## ElectricSlime (Nov 25, 2016)

mistakenforstranger said:


> 7w6 so/sx


Yup that's my conclusion as well.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

ElectricSlime said:


> I think you're obviously image conscious to an extent, but it doesn't stand out to me to the point of your main fixation that governs your life being image triad issues. Get me ?
> 
> It's mostly the way your interact. Outwardly reaching, engaged, democratic and accessible. None of the somewhat cool emotional reserve and elitist flair you normally get from a 3w4. Heck, even your avatar supports this impression. Smiley, open, bubbling. No thoughts about @angelcat 's type but look at her avatar, that's what I'm talking about with the leaning towards Four.
> 
> Happy to be of help!


I understand what you mean, and yes to a greater extent I relate to the 7's spiritual growth lessons. That strange meditative state felt very 9ish actually. The state of just being. Is that sort of thing associated with 5 as well? 

There are huge image issues for sure, but may be it is a strong mid - fix? On the other hand, "Sevens traditionally don't give a shit" - I do. So that throws it off again. 

3w2 huh? Yay, I am the Betty Cooper type *smh*  So, does this mean 1w2 over 1w9 because of the reasons you stated for 2 wing over 4?


----------



## ElectricSlime (Nov 25, 2016)

Girl archer said:


> I understand what you mean, and yes to a greater extent I relate to the 7's spiritual growth lessons. That strange meditative state felt very 9ish actually. The state of just being. Is that sort of thing associated with 5 as well?
> 
> There are huge image issues for sure, but may be it is a strong mid - fix? On the other hand, "Sevens traditionally don't give a shit" - I do. So that throws it off again.
> 
> 3w2 huh? Yay, I am the Betty Cooper type *smh*  So, does this mean 1w2 over 1w9 because of the reasons you stated for 2 wing over 4?


I don’t believe in tritype myself, I’m just entertaining your questions right now.

You ask me about it, and I give you honest feedback about why your style is closer to 3w2 than 3w4. It’s only an insult if you decide to take it that way.

Again, Sevens take themselves less seriously especially in comparison to Threes, it’s meant to be relative and not absolute. You don’t have to requestion everything if one piece doesn’t fit, the whole is what’s important. Head triad vs heart triad. Finding contentment instead of always being on the move anticipating experiences and distracting yourself vs identity, authenticity and self esteem issues. Which dominates ? What do you need more ? It shouldn’t be such a dilemma, just look back on the patterns of your life up till now.


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

The more I read your responses, the more I think you should read up about enneagram 6. I'm getting some 3-6-9 vibes when reading how you integrate/disintegrate.



> Over thinking, panic attacks, unable to see the positives, feel like everything is lost and I am sinking. I check things a hundred times, start to get peppered by bullets of fear, doubts about my abilities. And when I am anxious about something, I sometimes avoid the responsibility altogether or put it off as long as I can by plunging into other things (typology, Tumblr etc.)


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

nablur said:


> @Girl archer
> your sub-conscious knows the truth. it is more powerful than your conscious in terms of knowing universal truth. the portal is your inferior trait - Si. get into the same place (meta-physically) you were the other day. you felt your flow. get into your flow, go into your memories and learn to trust them.
> 
> Primary/Inferior axis is a relationship of trust and mistrust.


 Makes sense. Looks like an arduous journey though. 



nablur said:


> understand that enneagram is just a pattern of how you cope, when confronted with your fears. For you its Si.


 That seems to me a dangerous generalization to make, because what it is saying effect is that all ENxPs must share the same coping mechanism/function because of their inferior Si and therefore share an enneatype. 



> what does your memory tell you about yourself? ... how do you cope? 'i am not focused enough, im scattered, im all over the place and cant survive on my own' do you crack jokes and say something funny, to hide your fear and insecurity? (7)
> 
> does your memory tell you what a failure you are... all the times you've failed and missed the mark...that youre basically a sad depressive failure of a human? do you cope by planning ahead so you can achieve success, next time? (3)


A little bit of both. No jokes but distracting myself with other activities is a common occurrence. Like video games, chatting to friends, tumblr/ youtube etc. afterwards when it sinks in, thoughts turn 3 ish. I do think I will do better, I hasten and do fix it somehow at the last minute. but then again lessons not learned fully, I often repeat that pattern which I am breaking slowly by forcing myself to focus and not run away.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

Malandro said:


> The more I read your responses, the more I think you should read up about enneagram 6. I'm getting some 3-6-9 vibes when reading how you integrate/disintegrate.


I will look into that, however I cannot relate to the security/stability seeking orientation of the 6. My main fear is not losing support system but a sort of Rapunzel complex, along with dying mediocre, never having done anything extraordinary (at least in my own books), getting into trouble/accountability, boring work, and massively of course a fear of failure/incompetency.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

ElectricSlime said:


> I don’t believe in tritype myself, I’m just entertaining your questions right now.
> 
> You ask me about it, and I give you honest feedback about why your style is closer to 3w2 than 3w4. It’s only an insult if you decide to take it that way.
> 
> Again, Sevens take themselves less seriously especially in comparison to Threes, it’s meant to be relative and not absolute. You don’t have to requestion everything if one piece doesn’t fit, the whole is what’s important. Head triad vs heart triad. Finding contentment instead of always being on the move anticipating experiences and distracting yourself vs identity, authenticity and self esteem issues. Which dominates ? What do you need more ? It shouldn’t be such a dilemma, just look back on the patterns of your life up till now.


You make it sound absurdly simple when you put it like that. Also, good way of thinking about/reflecting on it. 

And that Betty Cooper thing was kind of an inner ugh because I don't like her on Riverdale. That's all. I appreciate your honest feedback, @ElectricSlime. 

Why don't you believe in tritype? *curious*


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Girl archer said:


> I really gotta study up more on so, because it just feels like sheeple mentality, social 6ish cleaving to systems/communities, and I am so against that kind of thing. How exactly does one make out "lots of So" (practical clues to its manifestation)? I have sort of a rudimentary understanding of it like Sx = intensity, one - to - one, So = what I described above (probably flawed understanding) and Sp = basic physiological needs/lowest rung of Maslow's Pyramid.


Enneagram instincts are imo the most confusing part of the system :frustrating: so I don't really know, I don't know if they are real either, and it's so hard to find anything about the instincts that don't feel completely wrong, the way I see it is:

Social instinct is about yes people and society, so it could involve concerns like
-a person's place in society
-what the rest of the people are doing
-making an impact on society
-enjoying group dynamics
-how society is working
-other things

I think . . . sure, social instinct can be a little sheepley at times but people can be a little sheepley at times, being really aware of the possibility of sheeple is I think a higher so concern, so-lasts can be just as 'brainwashed', (_everyone_ is affected by the society they live in), they might not take it into account though, but a general focus on man vs society is still social instinct

Some signs of so-firsts would be: tendency to put things into groups (I don't mean unfair stereotyping, but a social-first might think more according to genre), tendency to see how something will affect the entire group (this doesn't mean preserving the needs of the group...and sacrifice is just sacrifice, but a social-first might be more 'political'), awareness of how people are connected and what will affect other people, awareness of what roles they and others are playing.

Think social-firsts tend to look more open, bright, maybe more conscious as well?

Jimmy Fallon (7w6?) and Stephen Fry (4w3) are both social-firsts, also Amy Poehler, Steve Carrell, Tina Fey, Romesh Ranganathan, Conan O'Brien, Andy Samberg, Ellen DeGeneres...well a lot of people (sticking with comedian examples ahaha, don't be annoyed)

Self-preservation is about...self-preservation, it's not the same as being selfish, but a self-pres person might be concerned with:

-their health and safety
-their energy and provisions
-their vitality and strength
-living moderately, being in balance
-mortality
-the health of the people around them
-man vs nature in short

Some signs of self-preservation types would be: holding back, being particular about environments, being cautious, concern about sustainability and practicality, may be stoic or concerned with their suffering, probably other things

David Mitchell (6) and Jerry Seinfeld (also 6) are decent sp examples I think, I think Bill Bailey, Aubrey Plaza, Richard Ayoade, Rhod Gilbert probs, wish I had more examples :'(

Sexual instinct is about sex, sx people can be concerned with

-interpersonal chemistry
-romance + relationships
-conquests
-their effect on other people
-sex
-obsession, all or nothing
-how people use, need, change each other

Signs of sx would be...strong energy with intent on making an effect, control of interpersonal chemistry, follow waves of energy, latching energy, having trouble thinking of things

Jim Carrey and Russell Brand are both sx 7s imo, see Craig Ferguson typed sx but I don't watch his show, Lee Mack, struggling to think of other examples :frustrating:

recommended this show to you, I'll recommend it again, I tend to think of David Mitchell (brown hair) as sp, Rob Brydon (the host) as so, and Lee Mack (reddish hair) as sx, they are the three regulars, think you can see how their energies are different even though it's just a joke show (and this story was a lie)






Lee Mack is more energetic, he has that sort of forward, projecting energy, comes off more random and following energy, plays off other people comedically, matches their energy and tops it, David Mitchell has more of a grounded feel, more self-contained and conscious of...the borders of his own person, Rob Brydon (obviously as the host) is more widespread, spread evenly, negotiating things and...yeah

First video I found where the three are interacting, and it's all in jest so it doesn't count but just off the bat:

Lee: it's a very instinctive thing, without a fox I can't...
Rob: I'll be a fox!

Lee's talking about instincts and chemistry and Rob's playing a role to make things possible    and David's seeing if it's feasible (I mean it's the format of the show but)

At risk of inundating you with videos (but you asked), want to post this guy, he's a 7 for sure, so/sx or sx/so, and ENxP
Beautiful example of one


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

Nissa Nissa said:


> (This is a fantastic answer, I feel inspired just reading it)


Thank you. Words are one of my favourite playthings :happy:



> The first part I bolded - is that 'want to do something because something is better than nothing'? or 'because I have energy that needs a root' or something else?


 * DEF * the latter. I have so much restless mental energy it drives me nuts. I am unable to sleep. I haunt various forums, till I am finally no longer able to keep my eyes open and must force myself to sleep. Also, I have a desire to break free and explore. Rapunzel ish really. However the desire has not been matched by will or action. There are people I know who live this as their personal truth, save up and go travel (me? have cash? will spend on amazon), stay in ramshackle huts, eating stew from make-shift bowl and I love those people and their sense of adventure but I am embarrassed to say that I'd probably suck at that. Like even my travel experiences are very like warm sheets, chill by the pool, very touristy. I do want to partake of the local experience but erm..wouldn't go rickety. 



> Third part - could be 3ish, wanting to share the experiences, on the other hand it can just be 7 gluttony and...7 wants have a corner on unusual and unique things as well)


 Could it just be an extrovert thing as well? 



> This guy is a 3 (an almost creepy cross-section of a healthy 3 ahaha, he recognizes the type structure and uses it to help other people and move past it, based on this at least)


 I know this guy! I watch a bunch of his videos. 



> 6:52 - 'Stop telling stories that bolster your persona, stop recounting the super-cool party you went to or how you volunteered or how hard CrossFit was. Instead, pay attention to what you enjoy doing when you have no reason for doing it other than for the experience itself. Do you still enjoy the club when you don't get a geotagged photo? do you still go to CrossFit when no one immediately knows that you went? This exercise actually showed me that I like vacations far less than I'd thought. So I stopped taking them and I felt happier, plus I saved a bunch of money.'


 I find his advice great because may be as a race, we are spiralling a lot into 3 ish behaviors and find his takes immensely helpful even in general. I find him relatable. All that "stop" stuff? I do it. Especially if it was hard, I want people to take note. My fitbit is actually bringing out more of an aggressive, competitive side. I almost always tell my friends what the target was and how I exceeded that. The latter half of what you/he said is less relatable. Yes, I would still go on a holiday even if nobody notices it. Holidays are for my personal enjoyment, and I would may be blog about my take away from it or travel blog/vlog but I won't get antsy about it not getting many likes on fb. I don't like the IG culture anyway. It is breeding lesser and lesser people who use proper words. Gym: Heh. Need motivation and validation, and fast visible results to continue else I will lose interest. Also, has to be something interesting, same old will get boring quickly. Routinized workout schedules are the worst. I like flexibility. 



> Do you relate to this? Are you happy doing things if no one knows you did them?


 Answered above, also: You are right, everybody likes to share experiences but for me it is about sharing experience, happiness, the personal joy of story telling. However if there was something exceedingly tough and only few people managed it, like a hike to a volcano and maybe 5 of us did it... I would make sure to tell everyone how dangerous and difficult it was, give an honest but played up version of it, and emphasize that I did it. I want that lauding, but not living for it. 



> What kind of things are on your bucket list?


Let's see. Couple of places on my travel pinterest board, including Northern lights. Getting a tat, another piercing, proper mastery of chess, swimming, learning a few more languages (on it), a lot of food related travel :laughing: after watching Buzzfeed Worth It videos, and SORTED videos. HP world in Orlando obviously, and similar geeky interest related things, writing best seller, doing *something* with musical talent, not sure what. Run a 10k.



> I see image focus but it has a sort of gluttonous, 7ish sheen. I can see a very healthy 3 writing this - the sustainable legacy of joy is something 3s can focus on. My gut is saying 7 however.


At times, same 

You see sp? Really? I personally think I am the worst at sp !:shocked:



> 7ish but maybe it's just ENFP


ENFP? Whaaaa?

Yeah, I am avoiding long term relationships till I have a stable job, so there will at least be a level playing field as much as possible rather than have my status or lack thereof be thrown in my face and become a pawn in a relationship where the partner may have the upper hand. Heart fix is def 3.



> All 7w6ish, and this is the second time you've mentioned running away (a 7 theme)


Family and friends frequently tell me that I run away from reality, that points more to a 7 I guess? But the running away is sometimes tied to competency reasons. I avoided bowling for a long time, I wasn't sure I'd not make a fool of myself, because of poor upper body strength. 



> Do you enjoy conflict at all? Why did you get involved earlier?


I do enjoy conflict, yes but I don't prowl about, seeking it. I thrive on the energy that I get from it but it is short lived. I expect the other party to just as quickly forget, move on. Earlier, I used to get involved to protect my mum from what I thought was verbal abuse and manipulation by fam, but many years later, I have come to realize that my read on the situation was very off. I do have a bad rep in the family as the black sheep because of consistently disrespecting people, speaking up etc. Now, I have simmered down because I know to pick my battles which was such a foreign concept to me. Conflict around me, I hate. But when I am in one, I know to survive and thrive. I do not back down, never agree just for the heck of it, I don't play dirty, I don't attack aggressively. I don't need to beat them down, I just want my point to be made, my voice to be heard. And even if I am able to introduce a bit of doubt that they are wrong... I am okay with that. I think is mostly injustices that get me riled up so bad I lose my calm, and I usually try not to let anger get in the way of productivity. For ex. abusive client who said "all you guys are idiots. I don't know why I chose this firm." I worked real effin hard that weekend (yes, weekend) and made sure to present something that was bloody fantastic. He didn't say anything, I didn't care. My colleagues noticed the good work, above all it paid off. and I had that satisfaction. Of problem solving and showing him. Remember how I said I don't want to get into rickety stuff on vacation? For a cause, I would. If I really cared and I logically see that it is the most effective way of bringing in some change. There is this term for internet activism, I forget what it is but ultimately I see it as being futile. Your likes don't translate into ACTION. Action brings change, or at least a chance of it, and awareness. At the same time, I don't throw fiery pieces about social issues, if I do write about it... It is a lot more self - contained, aesthetically pleasing without going off track, and include sound reasoning, sources with a final question posing conclusion/problem solving ideas than one definitive DO THIS. 



> out of time and didn't see anything else that particularly stood out type-wise (it was all interesting, thanks for the good read )
> 
> I think 7w6 core, can definitely see 3 and I don't know if it's possible to tell from one questionnaire. But my general impression was positive type and a little more natural flow of energy rather than Three which tends to be sculpting itself to the point of generally seeming quite...held back
> 
> think 9w8 fix and maybe sp/so, so/sp or so/sx


If I were so first, that would explain the 3ish seeming tendencies. Would it not? I am not sure of higher sp though. Or a 9 fix. They just seem flobberworm-like to me, 9s even though they are generally nice folk. Thank you for taking time out to read my super lengthy answers and responding


----------



## Ben Vaserlan (Jan 23, 2017)

Jonathan Campbell is the enneagram giant. I am but a mouse in comparison.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

angelcat said:


> I know for a fact you're not a 9. You start, engage in, and drag me into, far too many arguments.


----------



## Ben Vaserlan (Jan 23, 2017)

Here is Life Coach Carol Linden (effectivewithpeople.com) having enneagram explained to her by Jonathan. 



 There's over 60 vids in this playlist that Jonathan is in. He features heavily in the enneagram videos.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

Ben Vaserlan said:


> Here is Life Coach Carol Linden (effectivewithpeople.com) having enneagram explained to her by Jonathan.
> 
> 
> 
> There's over 60 vids in this playlist that Jonathan is in. He features heavily in the enneagram videos.


Thanks @Ben Vaserlan, I will be sure to take a look at it


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

Girl archer said:


> Makes sense. Looks like an arduous journey though.
> 
> That seems to me a dangerous generalization to make, because what it is saying effect is that all ENxPs must share the same coping mechanism/function because of their inferior Si and therefore share an enneatype.


it is arduous. 

the generalization states that all ENxP's will trigger off a memory they dont trust fully, or something in the past that conflicts with their Ne. Thats all. How they cope with said trigger, dictates enneagram.

I had an ENTP friend, he would drink and act like an idiot and be totally unaware how people reacted to him. one night he was offloading his problems in a typical 3 fashion - "i dont know why im not getting girls, youre lucky because youre tall and white and handsome. your whole life has been easy and ive had to work hard to get what i have. not to say that youre lazy because somehow you succeeded without doing anything that i did and worked so hard for. i have a dr's degree in robotics, im successful, i own two properties, etc... why cant i get chicks... youre just so smooth with it and natural..." blah blah blah brag brag brag woe is me woe is me. 

after listening to him for an hour or more of his self pity... i told him 'dude, you dont get chicks because you talk at them, not to them. you been yapping at me for an hour about your own shit, every time i try to talk you interupt and keep going... its like i'm not here... ' 

he interrupted me .."how DARE you talk to me like that" blah blah blah. 
i triggered when he attacked back like that. i had an Ne demon image of violence... me attacking him. when that happens, i breath and i walk away, if i can. 

anyway the point... recalling his own behavior/actions (Si) triggered him. when he triggered, his reaction was to talk down to me and use shame as his weapon. hes a 3w4. 

PS. the 7's i know wouldnt be able to focus long enough to become a lawyer. certainly its possible, but rare. most 7's i know end up with free-spirit, unstructured type work - podcasts, bar tenders, fitness coaches.. 

PPS. im not your pal


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

nablur said:


> it is arduous.
> 
> the generalization states that all ENxP's will trigger off a memory they dont trust fully, or something in the past that conflicts with their Ne. Thats all. How they cope with said trigger, dictates enneagram.


Right. Good that we got that cleared up.



> Anyway the point... recalling his own behavior/actions (Si) triggered him. when he triggered, his reaction was to talk down to me and use shame as his weapon. hes a 3w4.


 How exactly did he use shame as a weapon in this example? Also, if I understand you correctly... He was stressed at his lack of luck in making connections with ladies, which then triggered his incorrect Si along with 3 bragging along with a 4 sense of envy about his lacking? Lol, you did subtly drag him while bolstering your own cred. Nice job :laughing:



> PS. the 7's i know wouldnt be able to focus long enough to become a lawyer. certainly its possible, but rare. most 7's i know end up with free-spirit, unstructured type work - podcasts, bar tenders, fitness coaches..


Dude you have no idea how much I don't like doing what I do. The intellectual stimulation keeps me going but otherwise nothing really. Finishing law school is a huge achievement for me considering, how ill suited I was to it and how the passion had dissipated. I didn't want to do it any more but then had to do it anyway because gotta complete the damn thing. Although if it were up to me I certainly would have dropped out and done something more fun like may be RJ-ing. Or taking up something in communications. 



> PPS. im not your pal


Lol, okay. Chill, it was a figure of speech. Not a friendship bracelet XD


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

Girl archer said:


> T
> 
> If I were so first, that would explain the 3ish seeming tendencies. Would it not? I am not sure of higher sp though. Or a 9 fix. They just seem flobberworm-like to me, 9s even though they are generally nice folk. Thank you for taking time out to read my super lengthy answers and responding


an SO3 is the stereotype 3 - bragging all the time, super image focused, aware that it is image focused. remember, SP3 is the countertype. it would be more difficult to self-identify imo


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

Girl archer said:


> How exactly did he use shame as a weapon in this example? Also, if I understand you correctly... He was stressed at his lack of luck in making connections with ladies, which then triggered his incorrect Si along with 3 bragging along with a 4 sense of envy about his lacking? Lol, you did subtly drag him while bolstering your own cred. Nice job :laughing:
> 
> Dude you have no idea how much I don't like doing what I do. The intellectual stimulation keeps me going but otherwise nothing really. *Finishing law school is a huge achievement for me* considering, *how ill suited I was* to it and how the passion had dissipated. I didn't want to do it any more but then had to do it anyway *because *gotta complete the damn thing. *Although if it were up to me* I certainly would have dropped out and done something more fun like may be RJ-ing. Or taking up something in *communications. *


the 'how dare you talk to me like that' thing... thats pretty shame inducing.. or its supposed to be. plus, you had to be there to feel the energy and see the physics. just one of those things... 

re-bolstering cred... yeah that happens sometimes as an unintentional story side effect. dont let it distract you from the main points  

im sure you hate it/dislike/whatever... what im saying is, the 7 wouldnt have been capable of finishing. 7 would have realized it sucks and its not fun, and quit... even in the last year. failure is OK to a 7. unfinished projects are OK to a 7. 

take a look at the stuff i bolded. i can sense when you type using your flow... this isnt it. your ego wrote that paragraph. 

'if it were up to me' - why wasnt it? whos life are you living? 
' huge achievement ' - its a huge achievement to you and to your family, and i congratulate you for it. you achieved. but your current work is leaving you soul-less... its easy to read. you dont have to quit law, it is only a tool, it is not who you are. it is up to you to decide how to wield that tool. 
'because' - justification... all day long, not a 3 thing but an ego thing
'communications' and earlier post you mentioned your love for words - 3's are natural communicators. they want to be efficient with their communications so the message is perfectly said. 

we discussed this already a couple days ago. your digressing because youre listening to these other people in the thread (myself included) instead of listening to your heart. your heart knows. quit doubting it. let its light shine.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Girl archer said:


> Thank you. Words are one of my favourite playthings :happy:
> 
> * DEF * the latter. I have so much restless mental energy it drives me nuts. I am unable to sleep. I haunt various forums, till I am finally no longer able to keep my eyes open and must force myself to sleep. Also, I have a desire to break free and explore. Rapunzel ish really. However the desire has not been matched by will or action. There are people I know who live this as their personal truth, save up and go travel (me? have cash? will spend on amazon), stay in ramshackle huts, eating stew from make-shift bowl and I love those people and their sense of adventure but I am embarrassed to say that I'd probably suck at that. Like even my travel experiences are very like warm sheets, chill by the pool, very touristy. I do want to partake of the local experience but erm..wouldn't go rickety.


Yeah, I travel a lot I think but never end up eating anything out of makeshift bowls  but I think that sort of thing has a lot to do with personal preference, and level of certain kind of inspiration)

Anyways, relatable, often feel the same way)



> Could it just be an extrovert thing as well?


YES it could be



> I know this guy! I watch a bunch of his videos.
> 
> I find his advice great because may be as a race, we are spiralling a lot into 3 ish behaviors and find his takes immensely helpful even in general. I find him relatable. All that "stop" stuff? I do it. Especially if it was hard, I want people to take note. My fitbit is actually bringing out more of an aggressive, competitive side. I almost always tell my friends what the target was and how I exceeded that. The latter half of what you/he said is less relatable. Yes, I would still go on a holiday even if nobody notices it. Holidays are for my personal enjoyment, and I would may be blog about my take away from it or travel blog/vlog but I won't get antsy about it not getting many likes on fb. I don't like the IG culture anyway. It is breeding lesser and lesser people who use proper words. Gym: Heh. Need motivation and validation, and fast visible results to continue else I will lose interest. Also, has to be something interesting, same old will get boring quickly. Routinized workout schedules are the worst. I like flexibility.


He's really fun and I think he does have some great advice!
(and yeah I need whatever instant gratification is possible in this world, to exercise at all XD)

I think 7 from what you said, and social 7 btw, the way you write and everything, don't think 3 is an option anymore, just a fix)



> Answered above, also: You are right, everybody likes to share experiences but for me it is about sharing experience, happiness, the personal joy of story telling. However if there was something exceedingly tough and only few people managed it, like a hike to a volcano and maybe 5 of us did it... I would make sure to tell everyone how dangerous and difficult it was, give an honest but played up version of it, and emphasize that I did it. I want that lauding, but not living for it.


Yesss that's 7 (7 wants praise too, and attention, 7s love having other people around telling them they're great...if you consider that 7 is one of the types most sensitive to/belligerent about criticism it stands to reason it's the other way around too)


> Let's see. Couple of places on my travel pinterest board, including Northern lights. Getting a tat, another piercing, proper mastery of chess, swimming, learning a few more languages (on it), a lot of food related travel :laughing: after watching Buzzfeed Worth It videos, and SORTED videos. HP world in Orlando obviously, and similar geeky interest related things, writing best seller, doing *something* with musical talent, not sure what. Run a 10k.


Good bucket list  (And 7ish, and Neish)




> You see sp? Really? I personally think I am the worst at sp !:shocked:



well, 7s are in general 
will have to think about it though, seeing way more social now



> ENFP? Whaaaa?


oops, I assumed :blushed:
ENTP seems fine



> Yeah, I am avoiding long term relationships till I have a stable job, so there will at least be a level playing field as much as possible rather than have my status or lack thereof be thrown in my face and become a pawn in a relationship where the partner may have the upper hand. Heart fix is def 3.


Is that based on personal experience?
Really surprises me, would have never ever thought of things in that way :O



> Family and friends frequently tell me that I run away from reality, that points more to a 7 I guess? But the running away is sometimes tied to competency reasons. I avoided bowling for a long time, I wasn't sure I'd not make a fool of myself, because of poor upper body strength.


7 doesn't feel up to the challenges of reality, that can look like competency in a way
Think that's 3ish as well, to think of being bad at bowling as making a fool out of yourself XD



> I do enjoy conflict, yes but I don't prowl about, seeking it. I thrive on the energy that I get from it but it is short lived. I expect the other party to just as quickly forget, move on. Earlier, I used to get involved to protect my mum from what I thought was verbal abuse and manipulation by fam, but many years later, I have come to realize that my read on the situation was very off. I do have a bad rep in the family as the black sheep because of consistently disrespecting people, speaking up etc. Now, I have simmered down because I know to pick my battles which was such a foreign concept to me. Conflict around me, I hate. But when I am in one, I know to survive and thrive. I do not back down, never agree just for the heck of it, I don't play dirty, I don't attack aggressively. I don't need to beat them down, I just want my point to be made, my voice to be heard. And even if I am able to introduce a bit of doubt that they are wrong... I am okay with that. I think is mostly injustices that get me riled up so bad I lose my calm, and I usually try not to let anger get in the way of productivity. For ex. abusive client who said "all you guys are idiots. I don't know why I chose this firm." I worked real effin hard that weekend (yes, weekend) and made sure to present something that was bloody fantastic. He didn't say anything, I didn't care. My colleagues noticed the good work, above all it paid off. and I had that satisfaction. Of problem solving and showing him. Remember how I said I don't want to get into rickety stuff on vacation? For a cause, I would. If I really cared and I logically see that it is the most effective way of bringing in some change. There is this term for internet activism, I forget what it is but ultimately I see it as being futile. Your likes don't translate into ACTION. Action brings change, or at least a chance of it, and awareness. At the same time, I don't throw fiery pieces about social issues, if I do write about it... It is a lot more self - contained, aesthetically pleasing without going off track, and include sound reasoning, sources with a final question posing conclusion/problem solving ideas than one definitive DO THIS.


You really seem to have your head in the right place, so great to read 

I absolutely agree that the focus needs to be on action, the culture of this kind of thing nowadays is that people will spend all this time arguing minutae and how they feel about something and what side everyone's on without doing a damn thing, such a waste of time, important to break out of that, stop focusing on the question and focus on the solution



> If I were so first, that would explain the 3ish seeming tendencies. Would it not?


Yes, I think so.
Social 7 is often described as a more superegoish, sacrificial 7. Don't know how much I buy into subtypes but the general idea makes sense with you I think.



> I am not sure of higher sp though. Or a 9 fix. They just seem flobberworm-like to me, 9s even though they are generally nice folk. Thank you for taking time out to read my super lengthy answers and responding


Well, sp 9s are flobberworms, nice ones though 
not sure about your gut fix, could see 8 maybe, think there are still posts I haven't read because I saw people saying they were seeing 1, I'll need to check it out (you write a lot ahaha)

Sorry this wasn't a better response, in a bit of a hurry!


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

nablur said:


> the 'how dare you talk to me like that' thing... thats pretty shame inducing.. or its supposed to be. plus, you had to be there to feel the energy and see the physics. just one of those things...
> 
> re-bolstering cred... yeah that happens sometimes as an unintentional story side effect. dont let it distract you from the main points
> 
> ...


Answering from phone, so gonna try and keep it in bullet points.

1. Dropping out was okay to me. I wanted to, and join restauranteur school (?) or music or travel for a bit.i couldn't because I was living with parents, lacked financial independence and they had paid a ton of money for that damn program. College is expensive :/ 

2. Thank you. The huge achievement was completing it despite battling depression (which btw was totally because I lost my spark in that super strict catholic environment, and passion for the subject itself. I am so used to reframing things positively or digressing or just looking for the next fun thing to do that I didn't even realise I was sinking into depression. It was only when I almost died crossing the road that I realised I would have been completely okay with it and maybe even wanted it. That's when I knew it was BAD and decided to go get help even if I had to take a gap year (again, not by choice). 

3. Lol the funny thing about this is I always think of myself as a great communicator but people around Mez especially in my personal relationships always tell me I need to do better. Ask for help, say what I am thinking/feeling, LISTEN properly, speak with consideration etc. I readily acknowledge my listening skills have a lot of room for improvement. Sometimes unknowingly I shut down conversations, especially with my more introverted friends. And then wonder why they aren't talking, what happened, what's with the awkward silence, I get annoyed and hang up because there is only so much I can do to fill up silences. I like a steady stream of conversation. Companionable silence is acceptable only at close quarters, and def not on phone.

4. I have strong 3 related issues, I know but let's see. The game is afoot! Here I want to mention and I am not sure if it is note worthy or helpful in anyway but I had an ESTP uncle who is a 3. We were tremendously close in my formative years, he is a core 3. A lot of my tricks are from him. I think some of the issues also come from mirroring him where an 8 is brazen enough to take certain steps, I Balk at such behaviour and so that + other factors mean that while we have similar strengths, sharing a judging axis and all he is far more successful at handling his 3. He is also an unhealthy example of the type. Shallow, materialism central, hedonistic, philanderer, workaholic, alcoholic and dishonest to boot. However his 3 was so good at keeping everything under wraps that he influenced me strongly for a solid 13 years of my life. When shiz hit the fan, I think most of my behaviour did end up as a reaction formation to that sort of thing, including informing my outlook on men, relationships, marriage, loyalty etc. 

5. I shall wait for my answer to emerge through the mist


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

Nissa Nissa said:


> Yeah, I travel a lot I think but never end up eating anything out of makeshift bowls  but I think that sort of thing has a lot to do with personal preference, and level of certain kind of inspiration)
> 
> Anyways, relatable, often feel the same way)
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me Nissa? This was a great response! Tell your core wing to shut up ) I am gratified that you took time out to do this even when you were pressed for time. Thank you for that. 

1. I have explained the root of my 3 issues in another post above this one. Knowing that might be helpful. But I did read somewhere that 3s would not disparage themselves anywhere, not even in an online forum where there is a certain degree of anonymity. I have just been super raw and laid it all out here, would a 3 do that, I wonder? I mean, most 3 stories I have grown up hearing are how it always ends well for them and they end up looking good somehow. Even if it is a simple story about travelling to Spain for work not long after a major surgery (this is after they casually downplay the ordeal, of course talking instead about the superb doctors, the state of the art facilities in the hospital. Literally anything but how they felt going in). Another reason for me showing strong 3 issues could be general childhood baggage. I grew up in a hyper competitive, helicopter parent environment where achievement was rewarded. Failure was punished, and most severely with corporeal punishment. At home and school. So when you grow up like that, you literally just want to escape the cane and that mentality lingers, bleeds in to other aspects of life as well unfortunately. Also not to lie, my rewards were awesome. I liked getting those board games, presents, chocolates and being the envy of other kids in my class. I didn't care for good grades necessarily but I liked what it brought with it. I don't think I really cared about being hated by other kids. I wasn't snobbish but I could be and was inconsiderate, quite a Mean Girl ish person (ages 5-13, I think) interestingly I have a very close relationship with one parent and I share their gut fix and heart fix. Is that common? Is that how fixes evolve?

2. I didn't know that 7s were the most sensitive to criticism/belligerent about it! I thought that was 4. Usually all kinds of touchy-ness is attributed to fours considering how reactive they can be.

3. Is it based on personal experience? Sort of. That 3 ESTP family member I mentioned. Both the times he got divorced the women saddled me with the burden of truth because... I was inappropriately poking around lol and prodding the truth out of them. I have seen a common pattern where the partner with financial independence holds the power in the relationship, gets respect and autonomy of decision making. Else the dependent spouse gets tied down, tied to their spouse and will not have a leg to stand on if their partner ditches them. Especially in the Indian culture, when women entirely give up their identity after marriage (literally. They change their last name) they have to have something to cling on to. Also my own pride will not allow me to accept freebies from a sugar daddy type partner. When you earn it, you keep it but when someone giveth, they can taketh away also. And that deprivation is what drives me to have the pride and desire to own nice things on my own, get a job without nepotistic connections etc. The other thing is, arranged marriage is a huge thing here and if you gotta play... I want a level playing field at least. (I mean, considering the spectacular blow up that's been my track record in romantic relationships :laughing: ... it is an option to consider as a last resort) Just to clarify - nobody gets forced into anything (not in modern, urban families like mine at least.) It is like being set up by a friend, except the friend here is a parent and there are a few familial loops to jump. Which is a very 6 ish thing if you see, the system itself. Scans for inconsistencies in both candidates, only the stable ones get selected. It is kind of like The Bachelor, I guess? Except this does end in marriage. Most of the time. However, I digress. Personal preference? NO, a thousand times over. I Don't like the power play in the system, the system seems kinda stupid in its inception though I understand why it exists - The modern version is slightly better but I have objections to the classification/qualification criteria which basically makes our parents nothing but glorified pimps and us? Meat on the market. And for what? I know that if someone went into high class escort work by choice, they might be happier than a lot of women trapped in bad marriages. It is just a high maintenance thing with some social and legal benefits, but otherwise I don't see that there is much to it that entices me really.









4. Once again this turned into a long post but I don't mind writing these :happy: 

I look forward to your thoughts on my gut fix and anything else you would like to add.


----------



## ElectricSlime (Nov 25, 2016)

Girl archer said:


> You make it sound absurdly simple when you put it like that. Also, good way of thinking about/reflecting on it.
> 
> And that Betty Cooper thing was kind of an inner ugh because I don't like her on Riverdale. That's all. I appreciate your honest feedback, @ElectricSlime.
> 
> Why don't you believe in tritype? *curious*


It's basically awfully convenient, too convenient. For example, assuming you type as a 684, you can rationalize acting like all 9 types at any given time given you have a connection to all of them. 

If you're trying to use Enneagram as a self improvement tool, the purpose is pretty much defeated.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

Malandro said:


> 3s will probably be more like your example but internally:
> 
> Me: How are you feeling?
> 3: Superb. Feeling great *twitch* How about you?
> 3: (Why do people keep asking me that? Do I look not okay?


This bit reminded me of Barney Stinson who is a core 3 ENTP probably so first. When he claims to have a second awesome gland in place of a shame gland, and how he twitches when higher Feelers like Ted or Lily catch his bluff and ask if everything is okay...with that knowing sympathetic smile, lol.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

@Girl archer I was totally going to mention Barney as an example of a 3 who looks an awful lot like a 7))


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Girl archer said:


> But I did read somewhere that 3s would not disparage themselves anywhere, not even in an online forum where there is a certain degree of anonymity. I have just been super raw and laid it all out here, would a 3 do that, I wonder?


I don't like this thing that happens with typing 'a 3 would never tell self-disparaging stories' 'a 1 won't make typos', 'a 2 will see someone and understand what they want' 'a 9 will never take up too much space', it makes type seem like a magic charm that stops someone from acting like a human being, in my experience it's usually from people who consider themselves in typing other people but don't seem like they have ever met people

I mean I don't know where you read that, just my general feeling, I _don't_ think you're a 3 anyways and I do think 7 is significantly more likely to tell a less flattering story about themselves (one difference is that 3 is constantly aware that they can lose their reputation, they see the danger in a story, but a 7 likely already thinks well of themselves and won't see most things as potentially damaging)



> I mean, most 3 stories I have grown up hearing are how it always ends well for them and they end up looking good somehow. Even if it is a simple story about travelling to Spain for work not long after a major surgery (this is after they casually downplay the ordeal, of course talking instead about the superb doctors, the state of the art facilities in the hospital. Literally anything but how they felt going in). Another reason for me showing strong 3 issues could be general childhood baggage. I grew up in a hyper competitive, helicopter parent environment where achievement was rewarded. Failure was punished, and most severely with corporeal punishment. At home and school. So when you grow up like that, you literally just want to escape the cane and that mentality lingers, bleeds in to other aspects of life as well unfortunately. Also not to lie, my rewards were awesome. I liked getting those board games, presents, chocolates and being the envy of other kids in my class.


Yes, that makes sense, would say if it seems right to you that's probably right



> I didn't care for good grades necessarily but I liked what it brought with it. I don't think I really cared about being hated by other kids. I wasn't snobbish but I could be and was inconsiderate, quite a Mean Girl ish person (ages 5-13, I think) interestingly I have a very close relationship with one parent and I share their gut fix and heart fix. Is that common? Is that how fixes evolve?


I don't know how fixes evolve, but I think if you're brought up in an environment that emphasizes a fix you'll probably end up having that stronger, all speculation tho



> 2. I didn't know that 7s were the most sensitive to criticism/belligerent about it! I thought that was 4. Usually all kinds of touchy-ness is attributed to fours considering how reactive they can be.


I don't know if the MOST but I've read a couple of places that 7s take badly to criticism and I think I've seen that irl

7s disintegration line is 1 so I think they associate criticism with that lower place, think that + being a positive type contributes, can't quite think how to phrase it but there's more I think



> 3. Is it based on personal experience? Sort of. That 3 ESTP family member I mentioned. Both the times he got divorced the women saddled me with the burden of truth because... I was inappropriately poking around lol and prodding the truth out of them. I have seen a common pattern where the partner with financial independence holds the power in the relationship, gets respect and autonomy of decision making. Else the dependent spouse gets tied down, tied to their spouse and will not have a leg to stand on if their partner ditches them. Especially in the Indian culture, when women entirely give up their identity after marriage (literally. They change their last name) they have to have something to cling on to.


Oh, ok! This seems cultural then and I'm not familiar with Indian culture so I don't really have grounds to know if this would be type-related or not

(in the States women often change their last name too but I think it's much more casual, wouldn't think of it as losing an identity)



> Also my own pride will not allow me to accept freebies from a sugar daddy type partner. When you earn it, you keep it but when someone giveth, they can taketh away also. And that deprivation is what drives me to have the pride and desire to own nice things on my own, get a job without nepotistic connections etc.


Ooh, 3ish



> The other thing is, arranged marriage is a huge thing here and if you gotta play... I want a level playing field at least. (I mean, considering the spectacular blow up that's been my track record in romantic relationships :laughing: ... it is an option to consider as a last resort) Just to clarify - nobody gets forced into anything (not in modern, urban families like mine at least.) It is like being set up by a friend, except the friend here is a parent and there are a few familial loops to jump. Which is a very 6 ish thing if you see, the system itself. Scans for inconsistencies in both candidates, only the stable ones get selected. It is kind of like The Bachelor, I guess? Except this does end in marriage. Most of the time. However, I digress. Personal preference? NO, a thousand times over. I Don't like the power play in the system, the system seems kinda stupid in its inception though I understand why it exists - The modern version is slightly better but I have objections to the classification/qualification criteria which basically makes our parents nothing but glorified pimps and us? Meat on the market. And for what? I know that if someone went into high class escort work by choice, they might be happier than a lot of women trapped in bad marriages. It is just a high maintenance thing with some social and legal benefits, but otherwise I don't see that there is much to it that entices me really.


Ok, thanks! It's interesting to hear about, of course we don't have this - so it's interesting to hear your perspective!




>


(the way the bird's head squishes is so cute)


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

> in my experience it's usually from people who consider themselves in typing other people but don't seem like they have ever met people


So much this lol

But I disagree about 7s can't take criticism. I personally take criticism well, especially when I ask for it or the situation calls for it. But I hate when people think I care about their opinion and try to impose it on me: "I think you looked better with black hair" and? I wanted to try pink today!


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

ElectricSlime said:


> It's basically awfully convenient, too convenient. For example, assuming you type as a 684, you can rationalize acting like all 9 types at any given time given you have a connection to all of them


I understand the rationale but I think that if the core is the main issue to fix, this tritype conceptually is a framework of your 3 weakest points that you gotta work on, in each centre. And that could be helpful, I think rather than using it as say... a problem solving approach cuz that never made sense to me. Under that logic it would be implies that every Ne or Se dom ould be 7/8 first which is obviously not the case. 



Nissa Nissa said:


> I don't like this thing that happens with typing 'a 3 would never tell self-disparaging stories' 'a 1 won't make typos', 'a 2 will see someone and understand what they want' 'a 9 will never take up too much space'..


 I know right? It is so much confusion, and does not help a newbie at all. It should be a framework, and not a fortress from which there is no wiggle room. 



> I mean I don't know where you read that, just my general feeling, I _don't_ think you're a 3 anyways and I do think 7 is significantly more likely to tell a less flattering story about themselves (one difference is that 3 is constantly aware that they can lose their reputation, they see the danger in a story, but a 7 likely already thinks well of themselves and won't see most things as potentially damaging)


 The thing with this while writing a lot of the stuff I wrote was mostly cuz I am over it. If I was still in it, I am not sure I would have disclosed it with as much rawness as I did. While writing of course I didn't censor anything. I just wanted a super honest and accurate portrait in order to guide someone who would be willing to offer their assistance. Doesn't the 6 wing lend some caution to the 7? How exactly does the 6 wing tone down or affect 7, generally? And in particular on an Ne dom? * Also, I never saw any potentially dangerous element in anything I shared. So is that carefully crafted, or just 7 ish? *shrug* :facepalm: *



> (in the States women often change their last name too but I think it's much more casual, wouldn't think of it as losing an identity)


 Idk Nissa, may be it is just me. loads of friends have changed their names after marriage. and I just see it as losing part of who I am, and I feel so scared by that prospect. I am probably over reacting to it, like my aunts say but I am extremely sensitive to the idea of losing myself, my autonomy of decision making etc. I don't know if these are 8 ish tendencies but I seem to be very triggered if I feel like I am being treated less than, or like I can't handle somethng but like at the same time, I have never had any guy open doors for me or bring flowers, not that I want to (I can perfectly open doors for myself, thanks AND flowers wilt, so pointless expense) BUT once in a while, that shows thoughtfulness and I think that would be nice  Anyway I am bizarrely power sensitive in relationships, not with friends though. Friends, I feel chill with. I put up a fight or run or totally avoid it/them if I am being controlled/micro managed.



> Ooh, 3 ish


 How so?




> (the way the bird's head squishes is so cute)


 Indeed! btw do you think 3w2 over w4 for me?


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

> I don't know if these are 8 ish tendencies but I seem to be very triggered if I feel like I am being treated less than, or like I can't handle somethng but like at the same time, I have never had any guy open doors for me or bring flowers, not that I want to


That's 6-winger talk :laughing: I couldn't imagine any 8-winger say they can't handle something.


----------



## ElectricSlime (Nov 25, 2016)

Girl archer said:


> I understand the rationale but I think that if the core is the main issue to fix, this tritype conceptually is a framework of your 3 weakest points that you gotta work on, in each centre. And that could be helpful, I think rather than using it as say... a problem solving approach cuz that never made sense to me. *Under that logic it would be implies that every Ne or Se dom ould be 7/8 first which is obviously not the case. *


How the hell does logic even lead to that ? Tritype being bullshit doesn't "imply" one type must be X type, although there are certainly correlations of compatibility between the two systems (i.e the concept of an ESFJ 5 is laughable). lol

The core concept of Enneagram is that we lost sight of *one* essential quality and our ego is adjusted to compensate in some way through certain defense mechanisms. There's no "three weakest points", the type in each center theory was just added for flavor later because some feel the box of one type is too large for them. It's especially dubious when you consider how much certain types such as 5 and 8 are so disconnected from image conscious issues, so why should they have to struggle with identity issues from the image triad ? Tritype is arbitrary and shaky like that. But if you _must_ have two additional problems on your hands to deal with, then sure, go right ahead.

I should specify that I'm not stopping you from using tritype if you feel it corresponds to your needs, but if the basis behind Enneagram itself is shaky, tritype is tenfold less valid. It's variables that weren't created out of necessity and don't add much aside from piling up more issues.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Girl archer said:


> I understand the rationale but I think that if the core is the main issue to fix, this tritype conceptually is a framework of your 3 weakest points that you gotta work on, in each centre. And that could be helpful, I think rather than using it as say... a problem solving approach cuz that never made sense to me. Under that logic it would be implies that every Ne or Se dom ould be 7/8 first which is obviously not the case.
> 
> I know right? It is so much confusion, and does not help a newbie at all. It should be a framework, and not a fortress from which there is no wiggle room.
> 
> The thing with this while writing a lot of the stuff I wrote was mostly cuz I am over it. If I was still in it, I am not sure I would have disclosed it with as much rawness as I did. While writing of course I didn't censor anything. I just wanted a super honest and accurate portrait in order to guide someone who would be willing to offer their assistance. Doesn't the 6 wing lend some caution to the 7? How exactly does the 6 wing tone down or affect 7, generally? And in particular on an Ne dom? * Also, I never saw any potentially dangerous element in anything I shared. So is that carefully crafted, or just 7 ish? *shrug* :facepalm: *


I don't know :laughing: it could also be sp or sp-last, seen people assign these things to different things, and it's just too many variables))

And I wish I had better answers for these questions, I think 6 wing adds _maybe_ more cautiousness to the 7 but definitely more mm neuroticism

6 assumes it's weaker than the world and has to prove itself, 8 assumes it's stronger than the world, 7w6 is still trying to negotiate with the world and 7w8 has the two id influences, it's just pushing forward, 

Honestly not trying to spam you with videos but I thought this character was a fantastic example of a 7w6 ENFP with an obvious 6 wing, you can see it all over him but he still clearly leads with 7

(obviously a little better with context but yeah, second video is more relevant but the 7 and Ne is more clear from the first, you get a better idea)






Dirk: Where are you going?
Todd: None of your business!
Dirk: You don't even know my business! Maybe I'm a cab driver!
Todd: You just said you were on a case
Dirk: (thrilled with life) Maybe I have _two_ jobs!






1:13: I am on a case! I have friends! And we found clues, we're going to solve a mystery, a real one, and some people think I'm a pretty good detective!

Just...still Peter Pan-ish, still clinging onto this fantasy, but insecure, looking for other people to confirm it for him



> Idk Nissa, may be it is just me. loads of friends have changed their names after marriage. and I just see it as losing part of who I am, and I feel so scared by that prospect. I am probably over reacting to it, like my aunts say but I am extremely sensitive to the idea of losing myself, my autonomy of decision making etc.


Ok, maybe type-related then

(My last name is boring and uglyish and I would happily change even my first name every week, so I was only ever thrilled by the idea of changing my name upon marriage, plus like the idea of it signifying my new life with someone, and I'm not very afraid of losing my identity)



> I don't know if these are 8 ish tendencies but I seem to be very triggered if I feel like I am being treated less than, or like I can't handle somethng but like at the same time, I have never had any guy open doors for me or bring flowers, not that I want to (I can perfectly open doors for myself, thanks AND flowers wilt, so pointless expense) BUT once in a while, that shows thoughtfulness and I think that would be nice  Anyway I am bizarrely power sensitive in relationships, not with friends though. Friends, I feel chill with. I put up a fight or run or totally avoid it/them if I am being controlled/micro managed.


Hm, ok
Could be 8 or 6 imo or even 7 or nothing, no idea :sad:



> How so?


I think 3 likes to earn things 
(I might have some wrong ideas about 3 though)



> Indeed! btw do you think 3w2 over w4 for me?


Mmm...I don't know which I'd say, atm I'd say yeah 3w2 but it might just be because you give off a positive vibe in general, said some things that could be construed as 2ish but then again 7 is positive and 7 and 2 can be similar so anyone's guess is as good as mine



ElectricSlime said:


> The core concept of Enneagram is that we lost sight of *one* essential quality and our ego is adjusted to compensate in some way through certain defense mechanisms. There's no *"three weakest points"*, the type in each center theory was just added for flavor later because some feel the box of one type is too large for them.


To me the idea isn't randomly having three weakest points but rather how we deal with shame, fear, and anger, even if we barely deal with them at all
It might be overemphasized but I think it makes sense and is fun


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

Malandro said:


> That's 6-winger talk :laughing: I couldn't imagine any 8-winger say they can't handle something.


Hey hey! To be perfectly clear I was not saying I cannot handle something. But rather that I feel very triggered when the guy I am with acts like I cannot handle something and so he has to step in and do it. That, I don't like. Hope that clears up things. I wasn't claiming an eight wing at all. I just wondered if that power sensitivity was an eightish tendency. I did mention earlier that I don't go seeking power but if I feel threatened, I immediately shut them down. I have had big shouting matches on this note about this very subject. At home. Not with dates/bfs. With them I make sarcastic remarks or jokes that let them know it is still not okay (if it is strike 1) and show them the ridiculousness of their statement or action.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

ElectricSlime said:


> How the hell does logic even lead to that ? Tritype being bullshit doesn't "imply" one type must be X type, although there are certainly correlations of compatibility between the two systems (i.e the concept of an ESFJ 5 is laughable). lol
> 
> The core concept of Enneagram is that we lost sight of *one* essential quality and our ego is adjusted to compensate in some way through certain defense mechanisms. There's no "three weakest points", the type in each center theory was just added for flavor later because some feel the box of one type is too large for them. It's especially dubious when you consider how much certain types such as 5 and 8 are so disconnected from image conscious issues, so why should they have to struggle with identity issues from the image triad ? Tritype is arbitrary and shaky like that. But if you _must_ have two additional problems on your hands to deal with, then sure, go right ahead.
> 
> I should specify that I'm not stopping you from using tritype if you feel it corresponds to your needs, but if the basis behind Enneagram itself is shaky, tritype is tenfold less valid. It's variables that weren't created out of necessity and don't add much aside from piling up more issues.



What I meant to say is what Nissa mentioned already but also there is a school of thought that goes that if you are a 784, it means that while problem solving you first like to look at options (7), solutions (8) and finally...meaning (4). Which means that you are a positive (7), strong (8) and creative (4) person. By that school of thought/reasoning... Literally every Ne Dom's first order of business is potential or seeing what can be done, what options can be made available upon connecting various ideas. The very description of 7 sounds like Ne on many websites. So I was saying that arguably that sort of approach could lead to that kind of thinking. I don't think that's right either. My approach to it is like what Nissa stated. A particular way of reacting to shame, fear and anger. The three together supposed to give more clarity into identity.

Okay I get what you are saying about it being added for flavour later but I did read somewhere that Ichazo had the idea for trifixes but hadn't recorded anything about it formally. Memory is a bit foggy on it now


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

@Nissa Nissa

First off, I like Dirk Gently! He is funny and has a distinct Eleventh Doctor vibe about him. Maybe it is the speed with which he speaks and his general over all bounciness. I did like when his companion's sister shut him up when he invites himself into their house, in the pilot episode. I am yet to catch up on that show. Just to compare and contrast, who would you say is a 6w7 and a 7w8? (video links are fine btw) Do you think Ten and Eleven are 7w6? 

Too many variables is right. Adds to the confusion, and spoils the broth. High neuroticism is something I can relate to, I tend to get above average scores on that when doing Big 5.

3 seems like a weird AF type. I had this idea that what if my 3 ego/self has decided that its ideal image is being 7 like and hence emulates those qualities? Which is why I might not be able to fully relate to the brazen, *shameless* quality of the 7s? *mind twisted and blown* :laughing:


----------



## ElectricSlime (Nov 25, 2016)

Nissa Nissa said:


> To me the idea isn't randomly having three weakest points but rather how we deal with shame, fear, and anger, even if we barely deal with them at all
> It might be overemphasized but I think it makes sense and is fun


Fear and shame are pretty much at the bottom of the emotions an 8 processes. It either fits for all types or it doesn't. At least if it's to be integrated in the theory. You can't just cherry pick types that may use specific defense mechanisms to deal with fear, anger and shame. Whether it's fun or not has nothing to do with what I'm arguing.




Girl archer said:


> What I meant to say is what Nissa mentioned already but also there is a school of thought that goes that if you are a 784, it means that while problem solving *you first like to look at options (7), solutions (8) and finally...meaning (4).* Which means that you are a positive (7), strong (8) and creative (4) person. By that school of thought/reasoning... Literally every Ne Dom's first order of business is potential or seeing what can be done, what options can be made available upon connecting various ideas. The very description of 7 sounds like Ne on many websites. So I was saying that arguably that sort of approach could lead to that kind of thinking. I don't think that's right either. My approach to it is like what Nissa stated. A particular way of reacting to shame, fear and anger. The three together supposed to give more clarity into identity.
> 
> Okay I get what you are saying about it being added for flavour later but I did read somewhere that Ichazo had the idea for trifixes but hadn't recorded anything about it formally. Memory is a bit foggy on it now


That's Fauvres stuff, and not something I take seriously. Sevens deal with issues through rationalization, Eights through denial, Threes through identification, Fours through introjection and Sixes through projection, so on and so forth. Not that "meaning" and "options" stuff. 

Read this: http://www.personalitycafe.com/enne...chanisms-idealization-avoidance-patterns.html

Like I said, if you want to use tritype it's fine. But whether you do use it or not, it's not something you should start with. "Oh I might be a 3 with a 7 fix, that explains it!". Pick the one that stands best on its own, then you add up upon that once you're certain. 



Girl archer said:


> @Nissa Nissa
> 
> First off, I like Dirk Gently! He is funny and has a distinct Eleventh Doctor vibe about him. Maybe it is the speed with which he speaks and his general over all bounciness. I did like when his companion's sister shut him up when he invites himself into their house, in the pilot episode. I am yet to catch up on that show. Just to compare and contrast, who would you say is a 6w7 and a 7w8? (video links are fine btw) Do you think Ten and Eleven are 7w6?
> 
> ...


Don't look at your behavior, look at your motivations. 

That's what's important, and goes beyond the 7ish traits that you may or may not display. Head triad vs Heart triad.


----------



## bundleofraindrops (Feb 25, 2018)

Le sigh, tritype isn't going to help you figure out your type. You are linked to the types that are in your integration/disintegration points.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

bundleofraindrops said:


> Le sigh, tritype isn't going to help you figure out your type. You are linked to the types that are in your integration/disintegration points.


Okay so, identifying the core is becoming pretty tricky for me. Because I frequently use rationalizing as a defence mechanism which would point to 7 as a core thus drawing lines to 1 and 4 both of which I identify with. Perfectionist, obsessive, envy fixation, feeling like I must protect my sense of identity at any cost and going to any length to explore that identity. Even if it means revealing random bits of info about my life to people on the internet. On the other hand, the case for 3 has also been made along with connections to 6 and 9. That is also a possibility, but could the connections be six fold? In that the core has two lines of connection + its wings have another two making a total of six? Or am I mistaken?

All things said and done, I mainly cannot identify with 7 because of how outgoing, scattered and unfocused they seem to be portrayed as. On the other hand, I may have image issues but I don't think I am as image fixated either. Does 7w6 actually make the 7 more thinker-ish, let's them slow down, gives them a sense of caution, reserve and a bit of responsibility? (just a little bit, I am still who I am at the end of the day) does a six wing counter the effects of the core 7? In terms of resolving some of its core fixations/issues? Like, a 7w6 would be more likely to be less scattered, flighty and dutiful/loyal? Would that be the case? People online seem to see me as less of a 7 because of how structured I am, how goal oriented and driven I seem which couldn't be further from the truth. Tritype has definitely been somewhat misleading in that fixes can be confusing to understand especially for someone who has a rudimentary understanding of it conceptually.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

@ElectricSlime

Appreciate your clearing it up for me. I am not decided on whether or not to go with the tritype system when I am yet to figure out my core and settle into it, explore its grooves, nooks and crannies, see what issues and motives drive me, how I can use it for growth, betterment and best results with minimal effort. 

Trifixes per se are not such a bad concept once you understand the significance of the core itself. This is just some next level stuff, I suppose. 

Will check out link now, would it be less confusing to call the heart triad the Image triad instead?


----------



## ElectricSlime (Nov 25, 2016)

Girl archer said:


> @ElectricSlime
> 
> Appreciate your clearing it up for me. I am not decided on whether or not to go with the tritype system when I am yet to figure out my core and settle into it, explore its grooves, nooks and crannies, see what issues and motives drive me, how I can use it for growth, betterment and best results with minimal effort.
> 
> ...


Oh, heart triad is just so it fits better with the head and gut metaphor, but image triad is probably less confusing yes. It is really not all that important.

I think I’ve said all I had to say in regards to your type. I’d lastly suggest reading the Naranjo descriptions stickied in both the 3 and 7 subforums. Other than that, good luck with your type!


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

@ElectricSlime, that link was much fodder for thought. I do believe I have a better idea now of how the system itself works, and also a certain clarity as to what I should look for in my introspection processes.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

After I understood that it is all about defense mechanisms, I did two things. The nerdy individual that I am, I looked at various resources and finally found one which is actually used for doing a psych eval on commercial pilots. I couldn't take the official one, but I did find something purportedly similar to it and ended up getting Regression, Repression, Denial and Intellectualization - Rationalization, as my top defence mechanisms. Followed up closely by reaction formation. To back this assessment up after some introspection, I wrote to a psychiatrist friend of mine and asked if he had observed these patterns within me, in our friendship. He came out with repression, denial and deflection along with rationalization as the ones he had seen me indulge in mainly. 

So there we are. Does this bring it any closer to the truth? I had an idea that perhaps most of the competency traits mimicked by 3 are also present in 1 and would additionally explain certain things if not all. Out of the 3 if I a to consider the trifix theory at all, I would say that 3 is my weakest fix. Investigation on-going though...

At the mo, I am considering 7w6 so first.


----------



## bundleofraindrops (Feb 25, 2018)

Girl archer said:


> Okay so, identifying the core is becoming pretty tricky for me.


Try looking at these two pages along with the basic fears/motives and see what you come up with. 

Passions of the Nine Enneagram Types | Enneagram Discovery :: Kathleen Paterno
Enneagram Harmonics


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

bundleofraindrops said:


> Enneagram Harmonics


That's a great link. I haven't stumbled across that one before.


----------



## BigUD (Jun 30, 2016)

bundleofraindrops said:


> Le sigh, tritype isn't going to help you figure out your type. You are linked to the types that are in your integration/disintegration points.


Exactly that's what I keep telling folks around that tritypes don't exist and there's only your integration and disintegration points that make you seem like other types which is mostly not the case when back to your normal selves. Also these tritype believers don't believe in disintegration and integration points I've noticed.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

BigUD said:


> Exactly that's what I keep telling folks around that tritypes don't exist and there's only your integration and disintegration points that make you seem like other types which is mostly not the case when back to your normal selves. Also these tritype believers don't believe in disintegration and integration points I've noticed.


I cannot answer for the rest but I can tell you that I have not discarded disintegration/integration points. However, it is my understanding that disintegration doesn't happen on a day to day basis or even last for a few hours, and that it usually takes a pretty solid hit or setback for someone to sink into their disintegration points? Is that not accurate?

Does the wing on the core type integrate/disintegrate as well?


----------



## BigUD (Jun 30, 2016)

Girl archer said:


> I cannot answer for the rest but I can tell you that I have not discarded disintegration/integration points. However, it is my understanding that disintegration doesn't happen on a day to day basis or even last for a few hours, and that it usually takes a pretty solid hit or setback for someone to sink into their disintegration points? Is that not accurate?
> 
> Does the wing on the core type integrate/disintegrate as well?


Yup the wings do integrate and disintegrate as well. and also your stress points and health levels can switch anytime and could last any moment no specific duration for that. In my personal case I had once disintegrated to an unhealthy 9 and it lasted for good 2 years, i suffered from complete dissociation in comfort and apathetic about everything.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

BigUD said:


> Yup the wings do integrate and disintegrate as well. and also your stress points and health levels can switch anytime and could last any moment no specific duration for that. In my personal case I had once disintegrated to an unhealthy 9 and it lasted for good 2 years, i suffered from complete dissociation in comfort and apathetic about everything.


How did you manage to come back from the disintegration? Interesting point about health levels, could emotional volatility mean that disintegration could happen for a shorter amount of time? Like say, a few hours or an entire day?


----------



## BigUD (Jun 30, 2016)

Girl archer said:


> How did you manage to come back from the disintegration? Interesting point about health levels, could emotional volatility mean that disintegration could happen for a shorter amount of time? Like say, a few hours or an entire day?


Well Does that emotional volatility state of yours arise out of the stress caused by you needing something badly very important to you? If that's the case then yes disintegration can get triggered in a day and once you get what you want, you'll be back to your normal state within minutes

Like in my case I belong to a place where academic grades are valued highly and I wanted very badly to get into my dream univ. I had been a bit of an overachiever so when I couldn't get into the college I disintegrated to unhealthy 9 after losing all hopes and dreams after reaching an unhealthy 3 level of extreme competitiveness. I got back when I planned out new set of ambitions which got me back on track and I am still following it. Your stress level will get triggered according to your health level if suppose you are at your average level and stress occurs then you'll behave like another enneatype at its average level.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

BigUD said:


> Well Does that emotional volatility state of yours arise out of the stress caused by you needing something badly very important to you? If that's the case then yes disintegration can get triggered in a day and once you get what you want, you'll be back to your normal state within minutes
> 
> Like in my case I belong to a place where academic grades are valued highly and I wanted very badly to get into my dream univ. I had been a bit of an overachiever so when I couldn't get into the college I disintegrated to unhealthy 9 after losing all hopes and dreams after reaching an unhealthy 3 level of extreme competitiveness. I got back when I planned out new set of ambitions which got me back on track and I am still following it. Your stress level will get triggered according to your health level if suppose you are at your average level and stress occurs then you'll behave like another enneatype at its average level.


So you are a 3 obviously. I can somewhat relate to what you said. I chased after one goal for a long time and I even got into a job in that field. But the more I did it, the more I was disillusioned. It wasn't playing to my natural strengths, causing me a great deal of stress. There was tremendous growth potential of course but over all my personality and the person that I am did not mesh well with the requirements of the job, which needed a certain blend of steel and soullessness. It was all about bottom lines, targets, I was just enriching the coffers of some big corporate entities and my work had no direct impact. It was glorified paperwork, but the one job made a strong enough impression on me to just quit that entire line of work and look for something else.

Is that 3 ish?


----------



## BigUD (Jun 30, 2016)

Girl archer said:


> So you are a 3 obviously. I can somewhat relate to what you said. I chased after one goal for a long time and I even got into a job in that field. But the more I did it, the more I was disillusioned. It wasn't playing to my natural strengths, causing me a great deal of stress. There was tremendous growth potential of course but over all my personality and the person that I am did not mesh well with the requirements of the job, which needed a certain blend of steel and soullessness. It was all about bottom lines, targets, I was just enriching the coffers of some big corporate entities and my work had no direct impact. It was glorified paperwork, but the one job made a strong enough impression on me to just quit that entire line of work and look for something else.
> 
> Is that 3 ish?


Well It seems like you and I we are the 2 sides of the same coin. You seem like a core 4 with a 3 wing. 4w3. Coz focus on one's personality is 4 motivation. 3's usually enjoy the work even if they dont really like it coz of the glamour and prestige they get out of it.


----------



## Girl archer (Apr 28, 2016)

BigUD said:


> Well Does that emotional volatility state of yours arise out of the stress caused by you needing something badly very important to you? If that's the case then yes disintegration can get triggered in a day and once you get what you want, you'll be back to your normal state within minutes
> 
> Like in my case I belong to a place where academic grades are valued highly and I wanted very badly to get into my dream univ. I had been a bit of an overachiever so when I couldn't get into the college I disintegrated to unhealthy 9 after losing all hopes and dreams after reaching an unhealthy 3 level of extreme competitiveness. I got back when I planned out new set of ambitions which got me back on track and I am still following it. Your stress level will get triggered according to your health level if suppose you are at your average level and stress occurs then you'll behave like another enneatype at its average level.


Makes sense. As to someone saying that I showed more positive six traits pointing to a core 7w6, I was wondering if it was possible that some of my 3 ish nature dissipated and integrated towards 3. However after reading about psychological defenses, I am fairly certain that I must be a core 7. Extrinsically the description I have related the most to, is 4w3 though. I have also seen that these two types are frequently most misidentified as one another as they may look similar outwardly. 

How exactly does the defense mechanism of Identification play out in your life?


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

Girl archer said:


> Makes sense. As to someone saying that I showed more positive six traits pointing to a core 7w6, I was wondering if it was possible that some of my 3 ish nature dissipated and integrated towards 3. However after reading about psychological defenses, I am fairly certain that I must be a core 7. Extrinsically the description I have related the most to, is 4w3 though. I have also seen that these two types are frequently most misidentified as one another as they may look similar outwardly.
> 
> How exactly does the defense mechanism of Identification play out in your life?


 been a while , figure it out?


----------

